# O votamos en masa a VOX, o España desaparece en 10 años



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

Este puto pais vive una ola de degeneracion y subnormalizacion sin precedentes. Ni siquiera en el 36. Pues aunque en aquel momento las fechorias de los rojos fueran mucho mas graves que las de ahora, se podia contar con que habia otra media España de bien, de gente con honradez, honor y 2 cojones, para plantarle cara a los energumenos que estaban destrozando el pais. 

Hoy sin embargo, no tenemos a nada. No tenemos a nadie. Estamos solos. El 100% del arco parlamentario esta compuesto por basura roja, masona y antiespañola. 

Los rojos, podemitas y demas basura, ya sabemos lo que son. Los separatas, (que sigo sin saber como es posible que la ley permita a partidos no-nacionales estar en un parlamento nacional), tambien sabemos lo que son. Pero lo jodido de verdad, es comprobar como el PP se ha convertido sin tapujos en el mas recalcitrante y traidor psoe de ZP. 

El PP ha estado dando fuelle el podemismo durante años, para que la gente les vote a ellos por miedo. Pero en lugar de ser un partido que representa a la derecha, es un partido que existe para NEUTRALIZARLA. Para captar el voto de la derecha y despues hacer todo lo contrario a la que esta reclama. Parece una maniobra minuciosamente elaborada por el mas truculento CNI de Rugalcaba.

Pero lo peor de todo no es el PP. Son sus votantes. A base de ver basura roja de antena3 y similares...todos y cada uno de ellos se han convertido en MARICON-PLEJADOS. Gente profundamente ignorante y analfabeta (como el 99% de españoles), que se han vuelto todos de izmierda sin saberlo. Fantoches y farsantes, patriotas de pulserita, cuatreros, a los que les parece una aberracion que se detenga a golpistas.

Hoy me he tenido que tragar que algunos de estos individuos me digan que eso de aplicar la ley, y encarcelar a los criminales, "son cosas del nodo". Que a ver si espabilo, que estamos en el siglo 21. Si. Votantes acerrimos del PP. Y encima te tienes que callar la puta boca y ponerles la sonrisita porque si les dices a la puta cara lo que son y los mandas a la puta mierda, mandas a la mierda tambien tu propio sustento. Y te toca comerles el rabo y tragar, cuando lo que merecerian es garrote todos por traidores. Pero con la pulserita, eh? Eso siempre. Con la pulserita.

En resumen:

*Si te importa algo tu pais y que la sociedad occidental no desaparezca, tienes que votar a VOX*. Ya se que ese partido ha dado mas vueltas que una veleta en un huracan, y que tiene muchas sombras. Han dicho y hecho muchas cosas con las que no estoy de acuerdo, y tienen otras muchisimas que echo a faltar y que no tienen huevos de decir.

Pero admitamoslo. *Es el unico partido de derecha que tiene una minima estructura real a nivel nacional. El unico con un programa serio, que cumple con unas minimas bases con las que de verdad representarnos. *Evidentemente no van a ganar unas elecciones, pero 4 o 5 diputados de este partido en el congreso, siendo la unica voz real que defienda a España y la civilizacion occidental, ya seria un sueño.

*Os pido que no fragmenteis el voto en partidos que no tienen opciones. *Todos los que en algun momento habeis votado al PP y estais hartos de que os traicionen. Os da igual que mande el Koleta, que el Barbas, que hace lo mismo o peor que el Koleta. Todos aquellos que votais a España2000, UPD, DN, falanges y esas cosas... darles una oportunidad. Son varios miles de votos muy necesarios que se iran a la basura, y que solo aunandolos en VOX pueden traducirse en diputados.

Si no hacemos crecer a VOX hasta convertirlos en algo como AFD en Alemania, estamos totalmente perdidos.


----------



## Tales (16 Nov 2017)

Por lo del sustento deduzco que la conversación la has mantenido con tus padres.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Nov 2017)

Joder sera muy serio pero sus resultados son de risa, nomseria mejor que votases a Ciutdadans?


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

Las ultimas encuestas ya le dan 1/2 escaños, y eso que no solo no recibe un puto duro de nadie, sino que tiene a toda la telebasura masona en su contra, o haciendoles boicot para no nombrarlos ni para mal. Algo parecido a lo que le hicieron en sus comienzos al partido de rosa diaz.

Aun asi, si. Sus resultados siguen siendo de risa, porque la gente como tu, en lugar de ser conscientes de la grave situacion en la que nos encontramos, prefiere seguir tapandose los ojos y votando ala PEPESOE y a sus pateticas marcas blancas como Koletas y Farlopitos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Nov 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Las ultimas encuestas ya le dan 1/2 escaños, y eso que no solo no recibe un puto duro de nadie, sino que tiene a toda la telebasura masona en su contra, o haciendoles boicot para no nombrarlos ni para mal. Algo parecido a lo que le hicieron en sus comienzos al partido de rosa diaz.
> 
> Aun asi, si. Sus resultados siguen siendo de risa, porque la gente como tu, en lugar de ser conscientes de la grave situacion en la que nos encontramos, prefiere seguir tapandose los ojos y votando ala PEPESOE y a sus pateticas marcas blancas como Koletas y Farlopitos.



Si las encuestas le dan 1/2 escaño mejor no lo voto, que pondran un paralitico en 1/2 escaño?


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

De verdad crees que la situacion que atraviesa este pais en todos sus niveles es para reirse? En serio?


----------



## esbjerg (16 Nov 2017)

Si se divide el voto de derechas ganan los guarros y fin de España. Pasamos al modo nación de naciones, la avalancha de refuyis, el puto fin del mundo progre.

Está jodido el tema, Rick. Nos tienen cogidos pro los huevos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Nov 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Si se divide el voto de derechas ganan los guarros y fin de España. Pasamos al modo nación de naciones, la avalancha de refuyis, el puto fin del mundo progre.
> 
> Está jodido el tema, Rick. Nos tienen cogidos pro los huevos.



Muchos huevos no tenedreis cuando habeis dejado entrar millones de inmigrantes, lo que pasa es que encima sois unos cinicos porque muchos de vosotros sois emigrantes.


----------



## qe12 (16 Nov 2017)

Vuestra puta madre va a votar a Vox, es la cruda realidad


----------



## Tigershark (16 Nov 2017)

Vox es disidencia controlada ,partido prosionista , dales poder y la traición estará servida .Hay que votar a la falange en masa para al menos equilibrar las fuerzas ya que hay demasiada rata comunista ,liberal y masonica pisando moqueta ,todo lo demás es una perdida de tiempo


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (16 Nov 2017)

Tigershark dijo:


> .Hay que votar a la falange en masa



¿a cúal? a la falange mestisa y antirasista...


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Si se divide el voto de derechas ganan los guarros y fin de España. Pasamos al modo nación de naciones, la avalancha de refuyis, el puto fin del mundo progre.
> 
> Está jodido el tema, Rick. Nos tienen cogidos pro los huevos.



De verdad puedes seguir pensando que un partido que ha pactado en secreto con el Cocomocho su huida y que ha estado haciendo NADA, y que sigue haciendo NADA, es un partido de derecha? Esque no hace falta que fuera ni de derecha, me conformaria con que fuera simplemente alguien honrado que hace cumplir la ley y el orden. Pero ni eso.

El problema es que no os quereis dar cuenta de que el PP es otra escoria roja mas, y que con este desgobierno de mierda, vamos a acabar teniendo nacion de naciones, referendum de republica federal, avalancha mahometana y fin de la civilizacion.

O espabilais, y espabilais YA... y no solo dando vuestro voto, sino por medio de afiliaciones y apoyo publico a VOX... no va a haber ninguna posibilidad de supervivencia.

Y repito, que VOX tiene muchos defectos, pero hoy dia es el unico partido que de verdad defiende España que tiene oportunidad de entrar al congreso.


----------



## Komanche O_o (16 Nov 2017)

VOTA UNIDAD POPULAR ​ :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tigershark (16 Nov 2017)

HarryWashello dijo:


> ¿a cúal? a la falange mestisa y antirasista...



A la falange española .aunque democracia nacional también está muy bien.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

La falange no es mas que el partido comunista pero con la bandera española en lugar de la sovietica. O ni eso, porque usan los colores del anarquismo.

En serio, aun falta para votar, pero este pais se la juega. Si votais a esas cosas que no tienen NINGUNA posibilidad, estais desaprovechando miles de votos valiosisimos que podrian traducirse en 4 o 5 escaños para VOX.


----------



## esbjerg (16 Nov 2017)

Yo no he dicho que el PP sea un partido de derechas. Eso ya lo hemos hablado mil veces, el PP es más de izquierdas que el PCE de Carrillo y no es exagerar. Todo se ha movido a la ultra-ultra-izquierda.

Si todos pensamos lo mismo aquí, quitando a los cuatro guarros. 

Lo que digo es que si se divide el VOTO de derechas el peligro es muy alto de problemas muy grandes.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

Pues eso es lo que estoy diciendo yo. Que debemos de unirnos todos los de derechas en torno a un partido, porque estamos en uno de los momentos mas graves de la historia del pais. De nuevo en el 36, pero sin que ahora haya un ejercito que nos defienda. Esta vez estamos solos y vendidos.

Asi que o espabilamos y aupamos a VOX al congreso o estamos muy muy jodidos. 

Imaginemos un escenario en el que tienen 5 o 6 escaños. Pueden ser la llave del gobierno. Porque que hara el ultratraidor PP... pactar otra vez con CIU?

Aunque bueno, viendo los pactos secretos con el cocomocho, no me sorprenderia.


----------



## vayaquesi (16 Nov 2017)

Opino lo mismo.

Es cierto que votar a VOX es dividir el voto de derechas, pero qué cojones, tarde o temprano llegará al gobierno Podemos o el PSOE, pues desde el punto de vista moral deberían desaparecer tanto el PSOE como el PP aunque sólo sea por los casos de corrupción, pues está claro que ambos partidos están llenos de mierda.

En la anterior ocasión muchos votamos al PP por aquello del voto útil, pero para la próxima vez Vox, o como mal menor C's, y que sea lo que tenga que ser.

Edito: pues solo por ver Vox diciendo unas cuantas verdades en el parlamento, diciendo lo que muchos pensamos, mientras los medios de comunicación van soltando mierda, y prácticamente todo el congreso de los diputados lleno de independentistas y traidores haciéndoles poniéndose en su contra, solo por eso ya merecen representación.

Además, tengo curiosidad al ver el posicionamiento del PP con respecto a Vox, porque hasta ahora han tenido una posición muy cómoda. ¿Qué harían?, ¿se pondrían a favor de independentistas, PSOE, y Podemos, o a favor de Vox? 

Por otra parte, a todos aquellos que se consideren de izquierdas, una izquierda moderada, pero sintiéndose españoles, lo que viene siendo el voto tradicional del PSOE, lo que deberían de hacer es votar a C's, o si este partido os parece muy de derechas, a UPyD.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

Caeis en un gran error pensando que votar a VOX y no al PP es dividir el voto de derecha, porque el PP hace 14 años que dejo de ser de derecha. 

Hoy en dia son igual de comunistas y traidores que los podemitas, pero rezando padrenuestros. No se puede ser mas basura. 

Yo voy a votar a vox. Ver a Abascal, Monasterio y algunos otros en el congreso repartiendo ostias a la escoria, es la unica salvacion que tiene el pais.


----------



## singermorning (16 Nov 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Caeis en un gran error pensando que votar a VOX y no al PP es dividir el voto de derecha, porque el PP hace 14 años que dejo de ser de derecha.
> 
> Hoy en dia son igual de comunistas y traidores que los podemitas, pero rezando padrenuestros. No se puede ser mas basura.
> 
> Yo voy a votar a vox. Ver a Abascal, Monasterio y algunos otros en el congreso repartiendo ostias a la escoria, es la unica salvacion que tiene el pais.




Abascal es probablemente el politico mas mediocre de España, infinitamente peor incluso que Pablo Iglesias....


----------



## qbit (16 Nov 2017)

El voto útil es la principal arma del régimen en las elecciones. Es voto inútil y os ha llevado a esta situación. Si hubiérais mandado a la mierda el concepto de voto útil hace 30 años no estaríamos así.

Votad lo que queráis de verdad, no el voto útil, tened la conciencia tranquila y que sea lo que tengo que ser. Dejad de hacer el gilipollas votando a vuestros verdugos porque los de enfrente sean supuestamente peores.

Yo veo claramente que con el PP o con la "oposición", la destrucción de España va a continuar más deprisa o más despacio, luego no veo el problema de apoyar a otros. De hecho, cuanto antes venga la destrucción mejor para poder reaccionar, y cuanto más tarde peor (población más envejecida, moralmente degradada, mestizada e inmigrada).


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (16 Nov 2017)

a los castuzos que viajan en primera clase, son el sector más rico del PP o lo eran, estaban en la UE e invitados a Bilderberg? ni con tu voto


----------



## jpjp (16 Nov 2017)

Vox tiene cosas buenas como querer quitar las comunidades, pero que tengan como ejemplo a Aznar uno de los principales culpables de que Cataluña esté como esté no es que sea para tomarlos como algo serio.
Luego en el tema de aborto y eutanasia ya pueden dejar claro que en 0 circunstancias, ni despenalización y tontadas para intentar disimular en 0 casos.
A mi me gustaría aunque es utópico:
- Defensa de la tradición española (toros, semana santa) y promocionarlo más que fiestas como carnaval, Halloween y fiestas americanas.
- Defender el catolicismo
- Defender Unidad de España
- Defender a la familia tradicional ayuda para que puedan tener hijos y (derogación de la ley de matrimonios homosexuales y las adopciones por parte de homosexuales)
- aborto 0 ni despenalización ni nada 0 en todos los casos
- En contra de los vientres de alquiler
- Derogar la ley de memoria histérica
- Fuera autonomías
- Control de fronteras (un buen muro con áfrica y control de la gente que pasa) los sin papeles a su casa a la mínima que pisen suelo español.
- No sacar a terroristas de la cárcel y proponer la cadena perpetua en según casos y no acercar a presos políticos.
- Bajar impuestos a saco como estaban hace 30 años y reducir la administración fuera autonomías para quitar a todos los enchufados, coches oficiales etc etc
- Derogar la ley de genero
- Derogar la ley del divorcio exprés
- Promover natalidad
- Quitar privilegios forales a navarra y país vasco
- Defensa de la bandera y el himno (por ejemplo en la final de copa una buena multa a los clubs por vender los pitos y que estén promoviendo eso)
- Defensa de la gente española sobre gente que viene de fuera que muchas veces tienen más derechos los de fuera que nosotros (algo inaudito)
- Modernizar el parque nuclear que este año vamos a tener al paso que vamos sino llueve el mismo que el año pasado a tener que comprar a Francia a saco de su energía nuclear.


----------



## McMax (16 Nov 2017)

Por raro que parezca, yo que el 21D votaré seguramente a algún partido catalanista, no descarto en las generales votar a VOX antes que PPSOEC's prefiero a VOX porque al menos son lo dicen y dicen lo que son.


----------



## esbjerg (16 Nov 2017)

Si un cagalán rata vota a Box demuestra que no son nada peligrosos.

Box ya lo analizó AYN muy bien.


----------



## Turgot (16 Nov 2017)

Lo suyo es esperar a que caiga un Front National del cielo o a que el ejército de un golpe de estado

Mientras tanto criticar a todo dios y comentar los infinitos matices del carlismo 24/7 en internet con las campurrianas


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 Nov 2017)

Votar en este sistema es de idiotas. No vas a arreglar nada votando a Vox, porque es otro partido más del régimen y pro régimen


----------



## jus (16 Nov 2017)

Osea que eres un borrego más (no por votar a VOX hablo) que los que pululan por este foro y ya no digamos este país.

Mira muchacho, si votas a VOX o a PACMA o a quien sea no dejas de demostrarnos que te gusta ser un mero vasallo DE LOS PARTIDOS POLÍTICOS.

Veo y observo que no tienes ni idea de lo que es la separación de poderes ni la representatividad. Seguro que eso a ti no te importa ya que a ti como al resto de españoles lo que les mola es votar POR BLOQUES POLÍTICOS y en vez de votar a personas que te representen a ti te gusta votar un partido y que éste haga y deshaga AL GUSTO DEL PARTIDO.

Pero te darás cuenta que los partidos al final tienden a buscar SU PROPIO beneficio que no es el los ciudadanos ya que los partidos buscarán el consenso una y otra vez y para ello han de hablar entre ellos, entre sus cúpulas y qué crees que van a hacer ellos? ¿PEGARSE UN TIRO AL PIE CAMBIANDO LA CONSTITUCIÓN PARA DAR REPRESENTATIVIDAD REAL Y SEPARACIÓN DE PODERES Y QUE LOS PARTIDOS NI UNO COBRE DEL ESTADO?

Para nada, si pueden tratarán de apuntalar las CC.AA, a fin de cuentas eso da mucho dinero y mucho poder.

Em fin, me da pena gente como tú que crea que todo se puede solucionar votando, da igual a VOX macho, que te de igual.


----------



## waukegan (16 Nov 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Este puto pais vive una ola de degeneracion y subnormalizacion sin precedentes. Ni siquiera en el 36. Pues aunque en aquel momento las fechorias de los rojos fueran mucho mas graves que las de ahora, se podia contar con que habia otra media España de bien, de gente con honradez, honor y 2 cojones, para plantarle cara a los energumenos que estaban destrozando el pais.
> 
> Hoy sin embargo, no tenemos a nada. No tenemos a nadie. Estamos solos. El 100% del arco parlamentario esta compuesto por basura roja, masona y antiespañola.
> 
> ...



VOX juega a las mismas reglas del régimen del 78. En pocos meses te arrepentirás de haberlos votado, igual que los pardillos que picaron con Podemos.


----------



## jus (16 Nov 2017)

waukegan dijo:


> VOX juega a las mismas reglas del régimen del 78. En pocos meses te arrepentirás de haberlos votado, igual que los pardillos que picaron con Podemos.



Chapeau!!! Olé, y lo peor es que no aprende la gente. Mira que hay gente que hablamos de la realidad de la constitución del 78 de cómo funcniona el sistema electoral y lo que conlleva y la gente sigue EN BABIA sin aprender nada y cambiar de mentalidad.

*Por ahora gente como la del hilo muestra que desea ser tan vasallo como los demás y LO MEJOR DE TODO ES QUE NO SABRÁ EL POR QUÉ ESTÁ LA COSA TAN MAL NUNCA!!!*


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

singermorning dijo:


> Abascal es probablemente el politico mas mediocre de España, infinitamente peor incluso que Pablo Iglesias....



Abascal me parece un buen politico, pero un pesimo lider. Es el tipico tio que seria un buen ministro, estando en el despacho y saliendo poco por la tele. Es muy mal orador, y no tiene ningun carisma que genere entusiasmo a las masas.

Pero hay que elegir entre lo que hay. Y lo que hay, es que VOX es el unico partido de derecha que hay ahora mismo, y que depende de nuestro voto para entrar al congreso e impedir que se dinamite España sin que NADIE haga nada.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 19:04 ----------

Para el de arriba: Pues nada hombre, no pongamos a nadie que al menos nos defienda. Dejemos que la oligarquia mafiosa del pepesoe, los piojosos del chavismo, o el parlipito del ibex, sigan cargandose el pais.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Nov 2017)

¿Abascal mal orador? ¿Entonces el infecto Coletas que cojones es misternini? Uno dice las cosas como son, que es cierto, el otro es un charlatán de feria que las masas siguieron como borregas sin darse cuenta de que era un cachorro de la masonería internacional comunista.


----------



## Mosqui (16 Nov 2017)

Yo creo que pedir el voto, solo de la derecha para VOX es un error, porque en las actuales circunstancias por las que atraviesa nuestro país, donde parece que se persigue la destrucción de España, hay que pedir el voto para VOX de todos aquellos ciudadanos que quieren y creen en la unidad de España en primer lugar, sean de derechas, izquierdas o centro, porque hoy en día para mi es más importante la unidad nacional, que la ideología política que dirija el país.

Y digo esto porque siempre he sido un votante de izquierdas y arto de traiciones y cagadas en el currículo izquierdista, veo la necesidad de defender la unidad de mi País en primer lugar, por eso esta vez voy a votar y pedir a todos mis conocidos el voto para VOX.

También quiero decir lo siguiente, que antes de decidirme por votar a VOX y después de leer en muchos medios de comunicación donde se trata a VOX como ultraderecha, decidí para ejercer un voto consciente, leer el programa electoral VOX 2016 y poder ver y leer de primera mano la radicalidad de sus propuestas.

Cuál fue mi sorpresa cuando descubrí que defienden a ultranza nuestra Constitución y que coincido con muchas de sus propuestas como, por ejemplo:

Defiende la unidad e de todo el territorio español, y expresa que la soberanía nacional reside en todo el pueblo español. Para ello propone medidas legislativas y de reforma de la constitución orientadas a esta finalidad.

Defiende la igualdad de derechos y libertades de todos los españoles en todo el territorio nacional. Porque hoy no existe esa igualdad ni libertad ni los mismos derechos ya que existen privilegios para unos, discriminaciones para otros, dependiendo de la Comunidad Autónoma en que te encuentres.

No hay ningún otro partido que defienda una verdadera igualdad entre todos españoles, por lo contrario, unos defienden estas desigualdades y otros las consienten, aunque a veces sean ilegales e inconstitucionales.

Defienden la auténtica y verdadera reducción y contención del gasto público, promoviendo y destinando parte de este ahorro del gasto público a la creación de empleo con bajada de impuestos para empresas y ciudadanos.Proponiendo medidas eficaces y eficientes para la consecución de estos fines, eliminando administraciones publicas innecesarias algunas e ineficaces e incompetentes otras.

Defiende la reforma electoral, para evitar lo que ocurre actualmente, donde se favorecen minorías que se usan para chantajear a los gobiernos de turno. Si no obtienen apoyos suficientes para cambiar la ley electoral, se comprometen a no pactar con partidos nacionalistas/independentistas.

Otras muchas medidas en las que se puede estar más o menos de acuerdo, pero en ningún caso calificables como autoritarias o ultra nada.

Recomiendo que antes de criticar a VOX, lean su programa electoral y/o lo comparen con otros programas de otros partidos.


----------



## GreenBack (16 Nov 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Las ultimas encuestas ya le dan 1/2 escaños,.



Le dan 1 escaño, con el mismo número de votos aprox. que ERC, a la que se los canjena por 8 escaños.
! votante de ERC vale como 8 votantes de VOX, porque la ley electoral lo vale:vomito:


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

Abascal es el segundo peor orador de la politica española, solo por detras de Mariano Rajoy que sufre de retraso mental. Aburre mas que jose angel de la casa.

El lider del partido tiene que ser alguien carismatico, con labia, como la tenia Aznar en su dia. Alguien que cada vez que abra la boca te quedes con lo que ha dicho, y no que su oratoria sea un runrun cual zumbido de abejorro.


----------



## GreenBack (16 Nov 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Abascal es el segundo peor orador de la politica española, solo por detras de Mariano Rajoy que sufre de retraso mental. ...



Tú no te has enterado de ninguno de los soplamocos que le ha dado Rajoy al subnormal de Coleta Podrida.
*
Paliza sin contemplaciones de Rajoy a Pablo Iglesias en el Congreso*

[youtube]VdAwbV7sxkY[/youtube]


----------



## sin pilas_borrado (16 Nov 2017)

El panorama de partidos políticos que padecemos es patético. No encuentro ni uno para poder darle un voto.


----------



## esbjerg (16 Nov 2017)

¿No ibas a crear un partido?


----------



## GreenBack (16 Nov 2017)

El mejor orador, seguramente es este.

*ALBERT RIVERA logra que todo el CONGRESO se RÍA de PABLO IGLESIAS*

[youtube]1cPyqRhA_x0[/youtube]


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

Pues vota a vox, aunque sea como protesta. Tu no pierdes nada, y al menos das una oportunidad a que algo cambie.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 19:31 ----------




GreenBack dijo:


> El mejor orador, seguramente es este.
> 
> *ALBERT RIVERA logra que todo el CONGRESO se RÍA de PABLO IGLESIAS*



El unico orador que a mi me gusta de este congreso y que es una buena persona, es Toni Canto. 

Pero aqui no se esta hablando de oradores. Se esta hablando de que si no se vota a VOX, España desaparecera en 10 años. O antes.


----------



## Insurgent (16 Nov 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Votar en este sistema es de idiotas. No vas a arreglar nada votando a Vox, porque es otro partido más del régimen y pro régimen



Por una vez estoy de acuerdo contigo.
Yo no voy a votar a vox por eso mismo, porque están a favor del régimen de 1978. Y yo lo que quiero es destruirlo.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Nov 2017)

Insurgent dijo:


> Por una vez estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> Yo no voy a votar a vox por eso mismo, porque están a favor del régimen de 1978. Y yo lo que quiero es destruirlo.



VOX no se debería presentar a ninguna elección autonómica, solo a las Cortes Generales, sería una buena táctica para desligitimar el sistema.

Porque si se presentan y consiguen escaños en el parlamento murciano o en el riojano, habrá presión para eliminar la medida que pretende eliminar autonomías, puesto que ya habrá parásitos que ocuparán escaños en esos parlamentos.


----------



## Mosqui (16 Nov 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Abascal es el segundo peor orador de la politica española, solo por detras de Mariano Rajoy que sufre de retraso mental. Aburre mas que jose angel de la casa.
> 
> El lider del partido tiene que ser alguien carismatico, con labia, como la tenia Aznar en su dia. Alguien que cada vez que abra la boca te quedes con lo que ha dicho, y no que su oratoria sea un runrun cual zumbido de abejorro.



Para mí lo más importante es que el político sea honesto, y Abascal me transmite esa sensación. 

El problema de la oratoria es que para decir verdades se necesita poca oratoria, por el contrario, para disfrazar verdades e incluso hacer pasar mentiras como verdades y prometer lo que no se tiene intención de cumplir, ahí sí que se necesita de mucha y muy buena oratoria véase Aznar, Felipe González, Zapatero, Rajoy etc.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Nov 2017)

*VOX=Fascismo*


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

Mosqui dijo:


> Para mí lo más importante es que el político sea honesto, y Abascal me transmite esa sensación.
> 
> El problema de la oratoria es que para decir verdades se necesita poca oratoria, por el contrario, para disfrazar verdades e incluso hacer pasar mentiras como verdades y prometer lo que no se tiene intención de cumplir, ahí sí que se necesita de mucha y muy buena oratoria véase Aznar, Felipe González, Zapatero, Rajoy etc.



Estoy hablando de oratoria, no de retorica.

Y la oratoria la necesitas para todo. Si quieres transmitir un mensaje, el que sea, tienes que saber hablar. Tienes que tener un tono y unas formas que enganchen, convenzan y motiven. Si usas un tono lento y monotono duermes a las ovejas. Compara un discurso de Franco y de Musolini. 

Lo que tu dices es la retorica. Hablar y hablar y hablar, como pavos, gloglolgloglo, para no decir nada. A esos habria que darles garrote a todos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Nov 2017)

Los fachas organizados no tienen futuro en España. (menos en el PPSOE)


----------



## Mosqui (16 Nov 2017)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Los fachas organizados no tienen futuro en España. (menos en el PPSOE)



Me gustaría que me explicaras lo que tu entiendes por facha.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Nov 2017)

No, no te gustaria, porque ni ellos lo saben. A la escoria hay que ignorarla como si no existiera. Es tiempo de que la gente de bien hagamos lo que sabemos que tenemos que hacer, ignorando a la chusma y pasando totalmente de ella.


----------



## Turgot (16 Nov 2017)

Vox sufrirá una pinza triple, la oposición de la izquierda por supuesto, los ataques del PP, y los de los frikis de extrema derecha que no soportarían su éxito.

Puede que sus actos sean reventados por pelaos y todo


----------



## DerDoktor (16 Nov 2017)

Vete a la mierda, hombre.


----------



## qbit (16 Nov 2017)

A Vox les mirarán con lupa el programa electoral para justificarse en no votarles como hacen con DN o AN, para luego votar como borregos a un partido infumable del que no han mirado el programa electoral ni por encima y todo para seguir al rebaño siguiendo las órdenes de la televisión.

Yo también quiero destruir el régimen pero mientras aprovecho para votar lo más radical que encuentro. Si hay una revolución o revuelta o cambio radical de política mucha gentuza será castigada, pero si no la hay y las cosas siguen como están, también lo serán por la insostenibilidad del sistema y más viendo la tendencia y lo que pretenden hacer. Por lo tanto es absurdo votar continuismo.


----------



## planpatriota (16 Nov 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Vox sufrirá una pinza triple, la oposición de la izquierda por supuesto, los ataques del PP, y los de los frikis de extrema derecha que no soportarían su éxito.
> 
> Puede que sus actos sean reventados por pelaos y todo



Que les ataque los frikis pelados de extrema derecha y el PP les beneficia


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 Nov 2017)

Mosqui dijo:


> Para mí lo más importante es que el político sea honesto, y Abascal me transmite esa sensación.
> 
> El problema de la oratoria es que para decir verdades se necesita poca oratoria, por el contrario, para disfrazar verdades e incluso hacer pasar mentiras como verdades y prometer lo que no se tiene intención de cumplir, ahí sí que se necesita de mucha y muy buena oratoria véase Aznar, Felipe González, Zapatero, Rajoy etc.



Lo mas importante es que el funcionamiento del sistema dependa lo minimo posible de si el candidato es honesto o no. Lo demás pajas mentales, la honradez se puede fingir durante un tiempo y las palabras se las lleva el viento


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2017)

En resumen: que quereis seguir votando todos al PP y viendo como el puto retrasado ladron antiespañol de la moncloa sigue dinamitando el pais con sus socios rojos y separatas.


----------



## superprogre (17 Nov 2017)

VOX es la derecha moderna, civilizada y equiparable al resto de Europa que necesita este pais. Yo si no fuese nacionalprogresista les votaria. Son un soplo de aire fresco en un panorama que huele a cerrado.


----------



## BoicotPISOS (17 Nov 2017)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Si las encuestas le dan 1/2 escaño mejor no lo voto, que pondran un paralitico en 1/2 escaño?



Vaya comentario más repugnante que ha escrito. Cuando tenga un accidente o sea mayor y le llamen paralitico (palabra que me da hasta repugnancia escribirla) y le digan que es usted media persona... solo,le ha faltado decir tullido... es usted bazofia. A ver si gentuza como usted desaparece del mundo para no dañar ni quitar derechos a los que no son como usted. Odio a los marginadores, sois una puta escoria


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2017)

superprogre dijo:


> VOX es la derecha moderna, civilizada y equiparable al resto de Europa que necesita este pais. Yo si no fuese nacionalprogresista les votaria. Son un soplo de aire fresco en un panorama que huele a cerrado.



No me ensucies al partido diciendo esas jiliprogradas que me espantas a la gente


----------



## jus (17 Nov 2017)

qbit dijo:


> A Vox les mirarán con lupa el programa electoral para justificarse en no votarles como hacen con DN o AN, para luego votar como borregos a un partido infumable del que no han mirado el programa electoral ni por encima y todo para seguir al rebaño siguiendo las órdenes de la televisión.
> 
> Yo también quiero destruir el régimen pero mientras aprovecho para votar lo más radical que encuentro. Si hay una revolución o revuelta o cambio radical de política mucha gentuza será castigada, pero si no la hay y las cosas siguen como están, también lo serán por la insostenibilidad del sistema y más viendo la tendencia y lo que pretenden hacer. Por lo tanto es absurdo votar continuismo.



Pues vas mal macho, el primer paso es DESPERTAR, es decir darse cuenta de la realidad en que vives. Si votas solo estás diciendo que ESTÁS DE ACUERDO con el sistema electoral, es decir:

- Falta de representatividad del ciudadano con el político porque no se vota de forma directa al político para representarte, sino a una puta lista de partidos (ya vas mal si votas)

- Falta de separación de poderes: tú de hecho NO VOTAS a tu presidente del gobierno, ni tampoco al REY, y para colmo los diputados están metidos en una maldita lista (mírate el paso anterior) de partidos. La falta de separación de poderes imposibilita el control de las ambiciones de poder, es decir:

---- el aparato legislativo (que es lo único que votas con las listas de partidos de tu provincia) cuando se forma el congreso de los diputados luego estos votan EN BLOQUE lo que les dictamina el jefe del partido o las cúpulas o bases del partido, por tanto ahí SE DEJA DE TENER YA EN CUENTA a la población totalmente. Qué vota el legislativo (congreso) pues quién será el aparato ejecutivo (GOBIERNO). 

----- El aparato ejecutivo (GOBIERNO) crea y VOTA las leyes que propone, cuando solo debería como mucho proponer leyes y ejecutar las que existan

----- El aparato ejecutivo y parte del legislativo tienen poder para influir y nombrar parte del judicial

Con ello no hay independencia de poderes, todo emerge de uno solo y por ello tenemos la corrupción que hoy día existe en españa bajo este sistema.

Si votas es culpa tuya que sigan robando, YO TE AVISO, joder tan difícil es entender esto? no tienes honra? honor?


----------



## Lábaro (17 Nov 2017)

VOX es un timo del tocomocho,similar a UyPD en su dia : Politico profesional del PPSOE que no asciende en su partido por rencillas internas e,incapaz de abandonar el pesebre politico,se labra un falso aura de "regenerador del sistema" sustentado por desesperados y mentes poco criticas...Y a vivir desde el escaño conseguido para "regenerar" la politica desde la nueva poltrona "antisistema"...


----------



## esbjerg (17 Nov 2017)

¿Y qué tiene eso de timo?


----------



## singermorning (17 Nov 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Abascal me parece un buen politico, pero un pesimo lider. Es el tipico tio que seria un buen ministro, estando en el despacho y saliendo poco por la tele. Es muy mal orador, y no tiene ningun carisma que genere entusiasmo a las masas.
> 
> Pero hay que elegir entre lo que hay. Y lo que hay, es que VOX es el unico partido de derecha que hay ahora mismo, y que depende de nuestro voto para entrar al congreso e impedir que se dinamite España sin que NADIE haga nada.
> 
> ...



Con lo de buen politico te refieres a que acabó una carrera de pinta y colorea (sociologia) en una universidad privada con 27 años? O quizas te refieras a que es la tercera generacion de politicos en su familia, o que no ha dado un palo al agua en su vida, siempre chupando dinero publico, incluso con trabajos tan "extraños" como director de una fundacion sin actividad conocida, a costa de losimpuestos, dandose una "paguita" de 80.000 euros por calentar una silla?

donde estaba su dignidad en aquel momento? No estaba en contra del sistema actual de comunidades autonomas? O solo cuando no le pagan sueldazos por no hacer nada?
Y con el tema de España, poca memoria tiene, que aun anda idolatrando a Aznar... Se indigna con lo que "ha hecho" Rajoy, pero lo que hizo Aznar fue mucho peor...

Lo siento, no le voto ni aunque me garantizara un trabajo de por vida como esos que a el mismo le regalaban, calentar una silla por 80K... porque yo, a diferencia de el, si tengo dignidad.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 20:51 ----------




Mosqui dijo:


> Para mí lo más importante es que el político sea honesto, y Abascal me transmite esa sensación.
> 
> El problema de la oratoria es que para decir verdades se necesita poca oratoria, por el contrario, para disfrazar verdades e incluso hacer pasar mentiras como verdades y prometer lo que no se tiene intención de cumplir, ahí sí que se necesita de mucha y muy buena oratoria véase Aznar, Felipe González, Zapatero, Rajoy etc.



Honesto? ja ja, tiene mas cara que espalda....


----------



## Mosqui (17 Nov 2017)

Pues me cago yo en todas las carreras o títulos universitarios que puedan tener los anteriores y actual Presidentes del Gobierno, Ministros y otros cargos políticos, que unos por acción y otros por omisión han llevado nuestro País a la actual situación.

Donde para lo único que han usado su conocimiento y sus estudios, a sido para beneficio propio y partidario, con el único interés de perpetrarse en sus cargos o crear nuevos cargos para ellos y sus amiguetes, han fomentado y en muchos casos participado de la corrupción.

Yo quiero dar una oportunidad a VOX, los demás, me huelen a corrompido, exceptuando tal vez a Cs.


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Nov 2017)

singermorning dijo:


> Con lo de buen politico te refieres a que acabó una carrera de pinta y colorea (sociologia) en una universidad privada con 27 años? O quizas te refieras a que es la tercera generacion de politicos en su familia, o que no ha dado un palo al agua en su vida, siempre chupando dinero publico, incluso con trabajos tan "extraños" como director de una fundacion sin actividad conocida, a costa de losimpuestos, dandose una "paguita" de 80.000 euros por calentar una silla?
> 
> donde estaba su dignidad en aquel momento? No estaba en contra del sistema actual de comunidades autonomas? O solo cuando no le pagan sueldazos por no hacer nada?
> Y con el tema de España, poca memoria tiene, que aun anda idolatrando a Aznar... Se indigna con lo que "ha hecho" Rajoy, pero lo que hizo Aznar fue mucho peor...
> ...



Me parece un buen politico sencillamente porque es el unico que ha tenido cojones de empezar a hablar claro y decir lo que este pais necesita. O al menos parte de las cosas. 

Tu palabreria hueca de mierda tratando de dejarlo mal, me la paso por el forro de los cojones.

Tu motivacion para votar a un partido ya veo que la marcas en negrita. Tu partido es la pesoe, pero para los favores llegas tarde. Tendrias que haber pasado tu veintena comiendo rabos en juventudes.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 02:03 ----------




Lábaro dijo:


> VOX es un timo del tocomocho,similar a UyPD en su dia : Politico profesional del PPSOE que no asciende en su partido por rencillas internas e,incapaz de abandonar el pesebre politico,se labra un falso aura de "regenerador del sistema" sustentado por desesperados y mentes poco criticas...Y a vivir desde el escaño conseguido para "regenerar" la politica desde la nueva poltrona "antisistema"...



Yo vote al partido de rosa diaz. Es lo unico decente que le ha ocurrido a este pais desde la transicion. Hasta entonces el parlamento era una falsa partida de pinpon. Quitate tu que me pongo yo, a base de darle privilegios ala mafia de jorge puchol y a la eta. Y asi parecia que iba a ser hasta la eternidad. 

Esa tia, a pesar de ser una trepa y una roja asquerosa, tuvo a bien cambiar su discurso y empezar a denunciar toda la basura que habia en este pais. Y lo hacia bastante bien. Demostro que la partida de pinpon se puede detener. La matematica es simple... para que un hijo de puta no salga, tan solo hay que dejar de votarlo. 

El problema es que su caso si fue un timo. Empezo de puta madre, llego a tener 5 escaños, y cuando todo el mundo le pidio que se unieran a CS (juntos podrian haber sido perfectamente la 2ª fuerza), a la vieja chocha y a sus sabuesas se les fue la bola y empezaron a koletear, hasta echar a patadas a sus votantes.

Pues con VOX pasa igual. Me suda el rabo que su origen realmente fuera el de seguir colocando en bruselas al puto calvo afonico aquel del pepé. Hoy es un partido que no tiene nada que ver, que tiene un programa muy muy decente. Fijate que solamente por tener cojones a pedir abiertamente la erradicacion de las taifas ya me merece la pena.

El dia que entren al congreso y a los panfletos no les queden mas cojones que acabar con el boicot y hablar de ellos, empezaran a crecer.


----------



## esbjerg (18 Nov 2017)

Pues yo no me enteré de por qué dejásteis de votar a Upeidé.

No me enteré de ninguna movida gorda. Que pasaran de Siutatans me pareció perfecto porque son ratas catalanas charnegas federalistas y progres socialdemócratas de mierda. Toneladas de mierda es Siutatans, pero no han robado aún. Solo son feminazis inmigracionistas abrazamoros NWO hijos de puta de momento.


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Nov 2017)

UPD nacio para fracasar, porque sus siglas reales eran PRD. Era el partido de rosa diaz, de ella y nadie mas. La momia de portugalete era la lideresa y nadie le podia hacer sombra. Le salio el tiro por la culata, porque se pensaba que iba a pegar un bombazo y no fue asi. Y que conste que su discurso era increiblemente bueno. El discurso mas convincente que he oido nunca en politica española jamas. Y convincente, porque la vieja aprendio oratoria y hablaba con palabras concisas y convenciendo.

Pero su pasado de vieja momia de la pesoe, pesaba. Y ese rollito de poner el rosa chillon (el color de la lidersa, rosa) como color del partido, tiro mucha gente atras. Esas tontadas no gustaban. Perdio muchos adeptos iniciales. 

Las causas de su hundimiento fueron 2: 

1- PODEMIZACION. Ella tenia 5 escaños, pero no conseguia despegar en las encuestas. Como mucho, llegaba a 10. Mientras tanto, veia como el surgimiento del Koletariado le comia la tostada en ser "el movimiento del descontento", que es lo que pretendia ser ella. Que hizo? Koletizarse. Empezo yendo a manifas de femirrojas, a carrozas de maricones, empezo a decir que era republicana, y amenazo con expulsar a Antonio Canto cuando dijo la incomoda verdad de que la gran mayoria de denuncias de jenaro son FALSAS. 

Con lo de Canto yo ya tuve claro que ese partido estaba muerto. Nadie los iba a volver a votar.

2- LA FUSION. 
En el momento en el que CS iba a dar el salto nacional, el discurso de Rivera era realmente bueno. Humilde y patriota. Nada de federalmierda ni de follamahomas. Los votantes y las bases de ambos partidos les estabamos EXIGIENDO que se fusionaran. Bien para fundar un partido nuevo, en coalicion, lo que fuera, pero que fueran juntos a las elecciones. De haberlo hecho podrian haber sido 2ª fuerza como digo.

Se llegaron a juntar la momia y el farlopito en una cumbre para negociar la fusion. Pero la momia decia que ella tenia que ser la lideresa si o si o que nada. Farlopito dijo que se presentaran a primarias y que los afiliados eligieran. Y ella empoderadita dijo que no, y rompio la baraja. 

Posteriormente Sosa Wagner, lider del partido en Bruselas, escribio un articulo en el mundo, pidiendo la fusion.
Después de las europeas | espana | EL MUNDO

Despues la sabuesa de la momia, irene lozano (ahora fugada a la pesoe), le respondio con otro articulo poniendolo como una putisima mierda, por haber sugerido tal osadia..
Querido Paco | espana | EL MUNDO

Ahi todos los votantes vimos que aquello no era mas que una conjura de zorras amargadas. No les volvio a votar ni cristo, y todos nos pasamos a CS, incluido Canto, el unico diputado que valia la pena. 

Luego Farlopito empezo a hacerse federalista, follamoros, y amenazo con poner a Ken en la moncloa, y yo al menos le retire tambien el voto a perpetuidad. Por entonces descubri a VOX, y ahora me parece la unica opcion que merece de verdad mi voto.


----------



## dcisneros (18 Nov 2017)

No hace falta votar al partido con nombre de diccionarios. Ejpañistan ya está en la ruina.


----------



## esbjerg (18 Nov 2017)

No sé, Rick, no me cuadra. 

Me extraña que todo el mundo que votaba a UPyD dejará de hacerlo por esas razones tan poco importantes. Más se ha podemizado el PP y ahí sigue.Más escándalos y marujas y egos tiene.

Creo que fue una operación mediática, la misma que encumbró a Podemos con toneladas de propaganda en prime time 24x7 y que también aupó a CS y apagó a UPyD, que dejó de existir en los medios en una operación evidente de conspiración desde arriba, con las teles catalanas que metían su caballo de Troya y sacaban al único partido que atacaba a los separatistas y el saqueo autonómico.

Sobre VOX abrí un hilo hace poco preguntando y AYN puso el link de un hilo que abrió explicando sus inconvenientes. Leelo que es muy interesante.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ativos-vox-pensando-afiliarme-o-votarles.html


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Nov 2017)

_Abascal apesta a fachuzo libegggal.., a partidillo con aportación mensual de la Señora Condesa_








*- Que raro que la gente no le vote y no quiera volver a la Edad Media...*


----------



## hijodepantera (18 Nov 2017)

singermorning dijo:


> Con lo de buen politico te refieres a que acabó una carrera de pinta y colorea (sociologia) en una universidad privada con 27 años? O quizas te refieras a que es la tercera generacion de politicos en su familia, o que no ha dado un palo al agua en su vida, siempre chupando dinero publico, incluso con trabajos tan "extraños" como director de una fundacion sin actividad conocida, a costa de losimpuestos, dandose una "paguita" de 80.000 euros por calentar una silla?
> 
> donde estaba su dignidad en aquel momento? No estaba en contra del sistema actual de comunidades autonomas? O solo cuando no le pagan sueldazos por no hacer nada?
> Y con el tema de España, poca memoria tiene, que aun anda idolatrando a Aznar... Se indigna con lo que "ha hecho" Rajoy, pero lo que hizo Aznar fue mucho peor...
> ...




Cuando decís estas cosas y ademas con toda la razón parece que viváis en el país de la piruleta y que todos los políticos sean Cincinato.
La realidad es la que es y la casta kashtrya es lo que es.


----------



## Turgot (18 Nov 2017)

Bueno, lo mejor que se puede decir de Abascal es que se metió al PP vasco en el 96, al menos tiene un par de huevos.

Pero lo jeta no quita lo valiente


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Nov 2017)

Vamos a ver, excepto Toni Canto, que es un tio con su profesion y su vida hecha, que se metio a politica por pura vocacion de cambiar cosas, y que lo hace de puta madre, el resto, estan en la politica por interes y mamoneo. Si, todos.

Pero dentro de eso, hay 2 opciones, o quedarse como un subnormal viendo como el partido unico de rojomasones de mierda destroza y despieza el pais, bebiendose hasta nuestra puta sangre... o votar a un tio que al menos tiene 2 cojones y un programa serio con cosas que no se ha atrevido a decir nadie jamas, para tratar de desmantelar todo el puto circo.


----------



## mala espina (19 Nov 2017)

el otro dia me llevé una decepción de la hostia, yo vivo en un pueblo de poco mas de 30 mil habitantes y quise ver por curiosidad si habia representantes de vox en la politica local, me meti en google y puse vox+ nombre de mi pueblo y me salio una web, jajojo, cuando vi las caras de los tipos me dieron arcadas, los conozco, tres tipos calcados por el mismo patrón, ricachones, clasistas, engreidos, uno de ellos jefe de una empresa agrícola en la que solo emplea a marroquis, lo mas asqueroso de mi pueblo. 
Puede que en VOX haya gente con credibilidad, Fernando Paz, por ejemplo, lo admiro, pero si nos ponemos a mirar en pueblos de provincia nos salen elementos como los que he citado arriba. o sea que de momento Vox no es una opción para mi y aunque Ciudadanos no se atreva a pronunciarse de forma valiente contra la islamización creo que debemos darle algo de confianza y tiempo y a ellos votaré, ademas conozco al jefe de ciudadanos de mi pueblo y es un tio coherente, legal y humilde, no como los otros de vox


----------



## Vamosya (19 Nov 2017)

mala espina dijo:


> el otro dia me llevé una decepción de la hostia, yo vivo en un pueblo de poco mas de 30 mil habitantes y quise ver por curiosidad si habia representantes de vox en la politica local, me meti en google y puse vox+ nombre de mi pueblo y me salio una web, jajojo, cuando vi las caras de los tipos me dieron arcadas, los conozco, tres tipos calcados por el mismo patrón, ricachones, clasistas, engreidos, uno de ellos jefe de una empresa agrícola en la que solo emplea a marroquis, lo mas asqueroso de mi pueblo.
> Puede que en VOX haya gente con credibilidad, Fernando Paz, por ejemplo, lo admiro, pero si nos ponemos a mirar en pueblos de provincia nos salen elementos como los que he citado arriba. o sea que de momento Vox no es una opción para mi y aunque Ciudadanos no se atreva a pronunciarse de forma valiente contra la islamización creo que debemos darle algo de confianza y tiempo y a ellos votaré, ademas conozco al jefe de ciudadanos de mi pueblo y es un tio coherente, legal y humilde, no como los otros de vox



En los pueblos, es lógico que no se vote en función de las ideas sino en función de la honestidad de los candidatos, aprovechando que se las conoce personalmente. Por desgracia, muchas veces se hace lo contrario y se vota al que me va dar una licencia o enchufarme a la hija en el ayuntamiento.


----------



## jus (19 Nov 2017)

mala espina dijo:


> el otro dia me llevé una decepción de la hostia, yo vivo en un pueblo de poco mas de 30 mil habitantes y quise ver por curiosidad si habia representantes de vox en la politica local, me meti en google y puse vox+ nombre de mi pueblo y me salio una web, jajojo, cuando vi las caras de los tipos me dieron arcadas, los conozco, tres tipos calcados por el mismo patrón, ricachones, clasistas, engreidos, uno de ellos jefe de una empresa agrícola en la que solo emplea a marroquis, lo mas asqueroso de mi pueblo.
> Puede que en VOX haya gente con credibilidad, Fernando Paz, por ejemplo, lo admiro, pero si nos ponemos a mirar en pueblos de provincia nos salen elementos como los que he citado arriba. o sea que de momento Vox no es una opción para mi y aunque Ciudadanos no se atreva a pronunciarse de forma valiente contra la islamización creo que debemos darle algo de confianza y tiempo y a ellos votaré, ademas conozco al jefe de ciudadanos de mi pueblo y es un tio coherente, legal y humilde, no como los otros de vox



Muchacho en tu discurso esta la semilla de la mierda que vivimos al tener un modelo de pensamiento a traves de la visión de partidos políticos 

tu mismo tw has dado cuenta de que a ti te importan muchos quienes se presentan porque los conoces, perp al final te llama mas el votar un bloque ideológico (un partido)

mientras no te des cuenta que ese pensamiento fe bloques de partido nos está ahogando y luches para que se puedan votar a pwrsonas directamente y qye sean ellas las que sean las que te representen porqie has votado a ellas directamente.

si no no te quejes en serio porque con ti voto a listaa de partidos solo nos lleva a la dictadura de partidos que vivimos ya que solo se meterán en política lameculos y chupadores de polla hacia los miembro de las cupulas de los partidos


despierta y no votes, solo apoyaa con ello la corrupción el paro la deuda y el separatismo que la constitución del 78 con su consenso ha generado en estos 40 años


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Nov 2017)

Los que quieren prohibir la prostitucion y subir el sueldo a los policías ?


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Nov 2017)

mala espina dijo:


> el otro dia me llevé una decepción de la hostia, yo vivo en un pueblo de poco mas de 30 mil habitantes y quise ver por curiosidad si habia representantes de vox en la politica local, me meti en google y puse vox+ nombre de mi pueblo y me salio una web, jajojo, cuando vi las caras de los tipos me dieron arcadas, los conozco, tres tipos calcados por el mismo patrón, ricachones, clasistas, engreidos, uno de ellos jefe de una empresa agrícola en la que solo emplea a marroquis, lo mas asqueroso de mi pueblo.
> Puede que en VOX haya gente con credibilidad, Fernando Paz, por ejemplo, lo admiro, pero si nos ponemos a mirar en pueblos de provincia nos salen elementos como los que he citado arriba. o sea que de momento Vox no es una opción para mi y aunque Ciudadanos no se atreva a pronunciarse de forma valiente contra la islamización creo que debemos darle algo de confianza y tiempo y a ellos votaré, ademas conozco al jefe de ciudadanos de mi pueblo y es un tio coherente, legal y humilde, no como los otros de vox



Yo estoy hablando del programa electoral de VOX para el gobierno de España.

Los paletazos de tu puto pueblo me sudan soberanamente el rabo.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Nov 2017)

Cada dia se hace mas urgente. Ni en el 36 habia un parlamento tan jodidamente traidor como el que hay hoy.


----------



## hartman (29 Nov 2017)

viene eliminar las autonosuyas en su programa?


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Nov 2017)

Si lo miras lo sabras.


----------



## Nefersen (30 Nov 2017)

El país sólo se puede salvar si hay una masa crítica de gente decente. 

Y esa masa crítica es imposible de conseguir en uno de los extremos, sea la izquierda o la derecha. Por lo tanto, sólo una fuerza de centro sería capaz de aglutinar el voto de los decentes -a izquierda y derecha-. Y el único candidato en ese rango es C's.


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Nov 2017)

La clave de VOX está en las europeas. Yo creo que va a conseguir al menos 1 escaño. El resto vendrá sólo.

Creo que en Madrid, Valencia, Sevilla, Zaragoza, podría conseguir unos cuantos escaños en unas generales si sale bien el plan.


----------



## Funciovago (30 Nov 2017)

Votando no vais a solucionar nada idiotas, pensad que podéis hacer en vuestro día a día, eso si puede cambiar el destino de España, y no votar a 4 comepollas que se hacen llamar políticos, me da igual el color.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Nov 2017)

eljusticiero dijo:


> La clave de VOX está en las europeas. Yo creo que va a conseguir al menos 1 escaño. El resto vendrá sólo.
> 
> Creo que en Madrid, Valencia, Sevilla, Zaragoza, podría conseguir unos cuantos escaños en unas generales si sale bien el plan.



Lo de las europeas es un timo, nadie vota esa mierda ni es reflejo de nada.


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Nov 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Lo de las europeas es un timo, nadie vota esa mierda ni es reflejo de nada.



Será lo que quieras, pero da relevancia mediática a quienes consiguen escaños.

VOX sólo necesita un poco de exposición mediática más para subir en votos como la espuma.


----------



## Vamosya (30 Nov 2017)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Será lo que quieras, pero da relevancia mediática a quienes consiguen escaños.
> 
> VOX sólo necesita un poco de exposición mediática más para subir en votos como la espuma.



Que se lo digan a Podemos.


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Dic 2017)

El koletariado no subio por coger escaños en bruselas. El koletariado subio porque al poder le intereso. Los rojos les financiaban porqeu contra mas destrocen españa mejor. El pepe los financiaba tambien y les daba bombo (tve, 13tv, cope, etc) porque les beneficiaba terminar de hundir ala psoe y contra mas miedo hubiera a los rojos mejor para ellos.

Lo que necesita VOX es nuestra concienciacion. Que seamos conscientes de que es la unica voz discordante que en algun modo nos puede defender. Y el dia que haya que votar, en lugar de quedarnso en casa o votar a los traidores farsantes del pp, votarlos a ellos y darle una oportunidad.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Este puto pais vive una ola de degeneracion y subnormalizacion sin precedentes. Ni siquiera en el 36. Pues aunque en aquel momento las fechorias de los rojos fueran mucho mas graves que las de ahora, se podia contar con que habia otra media España de bien, de gente con honradez, honor y 2 cojones, para plantarle cara a los energumenos que estaban destrozando el pais.
> 
> Hoy sin embargo, no tenemos a nada. No tenemos a nadie. Estamos solos. El 100% del arco parlamentario esta compuesto por basura roja, masona y antiespañola.
> 
> ...



Lo correcto pero imposible, es que nadie fuese siquiera a votar. De otra forma, toda la vida seremos víctimas de estos seres, trileros de la palabra, que llamamos políticos. El problema de esto, es que para que fuese posible, la casi totalidad de la nación debería ser muy culta, tanto como para legitimar la democracia. Y eso si fuera posible, que no, provocaría que automáticamente tomase el poder una dictadura, pues las democracias solo aparecen cuando la gran mayoría está debidamente programada y los medios de comunicación y poderes necesarios controlados.

La democracia siempre ha sido un engaño. Gobiernan los fuertes. Siempre. Solo que se han vuelto expertos aquellos que detentan el poder, han aprendido las lecciones de la historia. Ahora en lugar de usar la coherción directa, pervierten y seducen. Corrompen y aleccionan bajo la máscara de la 'igualdad', de 'la protección' de los débiles, de las minorías.

Y siguiendo con 'los problemas', esto muy pocos pueden apreciarlo. La gran mayoría solo ve delirios, pues su opinión es la de los mediocres.

'Genios' hay pocos. Personas capaces bastantes más, pero el mundo está plagado de necios, son mayoría. Y estos son los ignorantes que carecen de humildad, tanto que se creen dignos para decidir quien tiene que gobernar una nación. Si fuesen humildes dirían: '¿a qué me preguntan a mi? ¿qué sabré yo?'. En cambio estos se echarán a las calles si pretendes despojarles de su inmerecido derecho y servirán a sus opresores sin apercibirse. Dirigidos como el toro ante el capote, preso, ante la combinación entre ignorancia y fuerza, acompañarán 'los pases' establecidos sin apenas error. Luego estocada, descabello y paseillo. El 'torero' sacado a hombros. Y hasta la próxima.


----------



## esbjerg (1 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que voy a votar a algún partido mucho más facha. Alguno que sea abiertamente violento con los guarroseparatas. Estos maricones pijos ricos de Vox son unos moñas como los peperos. 

¿Te has metido en Vox?


----------



## alejandrino (1 Dic 2017)

En España, históricamente siempre ha habido el mismo problema la existencia d una oligarquía y d un sistema clientelar o caciquil q asfixia al resto, d ahí la inquina d las élites hacia partidos como PODEMOS.


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Yo creo que voy a votar a algún partido mucho más facha. Alguno que sea abiertamente violento con los guarroseparatas. Estos maricones pijos ricos de Vox son unos moñas como los peperos.
> 
> ¿Te has metido en Vox?



No, porque estoy en contra de que me obliguen a pagar por ser de un partido. Si aportas trabajo personal o ideas o colaboracion activa deberia de ser suficiente como para no cobrarte. 

Pero tengo absolutamente claro que los voy a votar. Es el unico partido con un programa electoral y con una editorial medianamente respetables. Votar cualquier otra opcion es un suicidio.


----------



## Le Truhan (1 Dic 2017)

Yo si que estoy en Vox y mi dinero ha ido a las querellas contra junqueras y demás escoria que ellos han puesto


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Dic 2017)

Pues esta gente, insisto, deberia de buscarse a algun toni canto de la vida. Una cara conocida que tenga vocacion politica y nos sorprenda a todos siendo un diputado de puta madre comprometido. Y que lo presenten por alguna provincia estilo valencia o sevilla, para intentar trincarle escaños sueltos al pp.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Dic 2017)

El PP confirma sin tapujos ya que esta pactando con los golpistas catalufos dinamitar la constitucion, y poner articulos tambien para que sea constitucional abrir las fronteras de par en par. 

En serio, no me entra en la cabeza como es posible que siga habiendo gentuza que vote a todos esos hijos de puta.


----------



## esbjerg (8 Dic 2017)

El nini presidente de la comunidad de vecinos y acaba ahorcado cabeza abajo.


----------



## Mal'akh (8 Dic 2017)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Yo si que estoy en Vox y mi dinero ha ido a las querellas contra junqueras y demás escoria que ellos han puesto



¿Puedes exponer algo de como es VOX internamente? Militancia, organización, etc. Yo también me lo había planteado aunque no sé si hay gran cosa aquí donde vivo.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Dic 2017)

Mal'akh dijo:


> ¿Puedes exponer algo de como es VOX internamente? Militancia, organización, etc. Yo también me lo había planteado aunque *no sé si hay gran cosa aquí donde vivo.*



A mas razon. Si hay poca gente, tendrias la posibilidad de ocupar puestos de responsabilidad y tomar decisiones.


----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2017)

Si quereis ayudar a Vox sin rascaros el bolsillo dedicaros a dar likes a sus vídeos en youtube, retuitear a Abascal y demás

Total ya perdeis el día entero en internet


----------



## sin pilas_borrado (8 Dic 2017)

turgot dijo:


> total ya perdeis el día entero en internet




:xx::xx:)


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2017)

mala espina dijo:


> el otro dia me llevé una decepción de la hostia, yo vivo en un pueblo de poco mas de 30 mil habitantes y quise ver por curiosidad si habia representantes de vox en la politica local, me meti en google y puse vox+ nombre de mi pueblo y me salio una web, jajojo, cuando vi las caras de los tipos me dieron arcadas, los conozco, tres tipos calcados por el mismo patrón, ricachones, clasistas, engreidos, uno de ellos jefe de una empresa agrícola en la que solo emplea a marroquis, lo mas asqueroso de mi pueblo.
> Puede que en VOX haya gente con credibilidad, Fernando Paz, por ejemplo, lo admiro, pero si nos ponemos a mirar en pueblos de provincia nos salen elementos como los que he citado arriba. o sea que de momento Vox no es una opción para mi y aunque Ciudadanos no se atreva a pronunciarse de forma valiente contra la islamización creo que debemos darle algo de confianza y tiempo y a ellos votaré, ademas conozco al jefe de ciudadanos de mi pueblo y es un tio coherente, legal y humilde, no como los otros de vox



Si analizaramos los partidos de los pueblos de España, nos llevaríamos las manos a la cabeza en el 90% de los casos, desde ultra izquierdistas que llevan a sus hijos colegios de curas hasta directores de empresas con buenos sueldos y varías viviendas siendo concejales de podemos.
Estos vistos con mis ojos.


----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2017)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si analizaramos los partidos de los pueblos de España, nos llevaríamos las manos a la cabeza en el 90% de los casos, desde ultra izquierdistas que llevan a sus hijos colegios de curas hasta directores de empresas con buenos sueldos y varías viviendas siendo concejales de podemos.
> Estos vistos con mis ojos.



En los pueblos pequeños y medianos se vota a la persona, no la ideología.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Dic 2017)

Que si, los rojeras podeis hartaros a lloriquear y patalear. Cada vez mas gente se sale de la ruleta de raton en la que nos habeis metido. VOX es el unico partido que no para de crecer, en afiliacion y en intencion de voto.

En los proximos 10 años vamos a ser MUCHOS los que pidamos el fin de las autonosuyas, y con ello miles de parasitos vais a tener que dejar de chupar sangre.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Que si, los rojeras podeis hartaros a lloriquear y patalear. Cada vez mas gente se sale de la ruleta de raton en la que nos habeis metido. VOX es el unico partido que no para de crecer, en afiliacion y en intencion de voto.
> 
> En los proximos 10 años vamos a ser MUCHOS los que pidamos el fin de las autonosuyas, y con ello miles de parasitos vais a tener que dejar de chupar sangre.



Una rebaja forzada de las pensiones, y el PP se va a garete, y Vox se convertiría en el referente de la derecha. El único partido que pide acabar con la mamndurria del 78 y sus reinos de Taifas.

Los que se ríen de Vox son los mismo que se reían de Podemos, y decían que nunca pasarían de los dos diputados.


----------



## TOP NEP (8 Dic 2017)

A los que dicen que votar a VOX es dividir el voto de derechas, sabed que VOX es el único partido medianamente mainstream que es de derechas en España. Otra cosa es que los votantes de "derechas" insistan en votar a otro partido que NO es de derechas.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Dic 2017)

TOP NEP dijo:


> A los que dicen que votar a VOX es dividir el voto de derechas, sabed que VOX es el único partido medianamente mainstream que es de derechas en España. Otra cosa es que los votantes de "derechas" insistan en votar a otro partido que NO es de derechas.



El unico partido de derecha que hay hoy en España es VOX. 

El PP es un partido comunista desde el 2008. Y como buenos rojos, profundamente antiespañol. 

Esque la cosa es de una gravedad tal que solo VOX tiene un programa con cosas que van en beneficio de España y los españoles. Todos los demas lo que quieren es destrozar España y putear a los españoles. Es jodidamente increible.


----------



## myhjul (9 Dic 2017)

Aparte de lo dicho creo que sería bueno para las próximas elecciones no preocuparse tanto por el voto útil.

Yo reconozco que en las últimas voté al PP por miedo de que la piojada ganara, pero para las próximas ya no creo que sea necesario, la piojada poco a poco se va hundiendo y la va sustituyendo Ciudadanos. 

En el fondo todos los partidos actuales del parlamento son lo mismo sólo que con diferentes velocidades de mandarnos hacia el abismo, pero al menos no pudiendo formar gobierno el bloque Unidos Podemos + confluencias + PSOE y demás tendríamos algo más de tiempo para encauzar el rumbo.

Otros partidos también son igual o incluso mejores que VOX, pero aprovechando que tienen una base para lograr representación es a ellos a los que debemos votar y al menos tener posibilidades de que sean necesarios en la formación de gobierno, o de que, al menos, sus ideas sean escuchadas.

No obstante aún queda mucho tiempo hasta las siguientes elecciones y pueden pasar muchas cosas, habrá que estar pendiente.

También es cierto que es posible que VOX se venda y al final nada cambie, pero también existen políticos que al menos intentan enfrentarse al globalismo como Orban, Szydlo o Trump, quizás Abascal sea igual, por lo que merece la pena darles un voto de confianza.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Dic 2017)

Evidentemente, si VOX da un giro de veleta y empieza a traicionar su programa, le daran por culo y desaparecera. Igual que desaparecio UPD cuando decidio cagarse en sus votantes.

Pero hoy por hoy es el unico partido que merece la pena. La UNICA oportunidad de salvar a España. No se hasta donde creceran, si algun dia sera partido de gobierno, o si proximamente habra otro partido mucho mejor que encaje aun mas con mis principios. Pero hoy, es lo unico que hay, y tiene cosas que jamas soñe con oirle pronunciar a nadie, como es pedir abierta y explicitamente el *FIN DE LAS TAIFAS.*

Asi que a muerte con vox. O es vox, o es la desaparicion de España. Asi que vox.


----------



## Survivor101 (9 Dic 2017)

Hay que dejarse de ir de dignos y votar al único partido medio decente de este país, y ese es VOX.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 16:05 ----------




myhjul dijo:


> Aparte de lo dicho creo que sería bueno para las próximas elecciones no preocuparse tanto por el voto útil.
> 
> Yo reconozco que en las últimas voté al PP por miedo de que la piojada ganara, pero para las próximas ya no creo que sea necesario, la piojada poco a poco se va hundiendo y la va sustituyendo Ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



Yo es que directamente no veo diferencia entre votar a pp y a psoe, y cada vez menos diferencias con votar a potemos. Todos quieren conducir al país a los mismos derroteros.

El voto más útil es el que no va a parar al pp.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Dic 2017)

He ahi el tema. 

Antes al menos, en la epoca en la que el PP eran Gallardon, Esperanza Aguirre, Camps, Rita y todos esos, cabia la esperanza de decir, bueno, aunque sean igual de ladrones que los rojos, al menos, esta gente crea negocios, dinamiza la economia y defienden a España.

Pero desde que el Marianismo ha decapitado a todos esos y se ha convertido en un partido comunista, ya no hay ninguna diferencia entre que mande el PP o el Koleta. El PP ha subido los impuestos mas de lo que pedia JODEMOS. Siguen pactando en secreto con pnv, la eta y los cocomochos polacos, y estan a favor de cambiar la constitucion para dinamitar el pais por completo.

Yo ya en el 2008 deje de votar al PP. No entiendo como apunto de entrar al 2018 de verdad quede alguien de derecha o español de bien que siga votando a esa gentuza. La unica opcion es vox.


----------



## perrosno (9 Dic 2017)

Las próximas elecciones van a ser una risa, porque la gente va a estar hasta los cojones más aun, mucha gente va a dar un giro a su voto, que ya es hora de dejar de votar por el miedo, o sólo para que no salga el "otro" partido.

*V*amos a *O*ir *X*ilofonos 


Y espero que así sea.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Ene 2018)

Espero que las afiliaciones hayan seguido subiendo en masa durante todo el otoño, al mismo ritmo que lo hicieron en el verano. 

Para que crezca este partido es necesario el boca a boca, desde abajo, creando masa social. 

Flipo como es posible que en el estado de extrema gravedad en el que se encuentra este pais, no haya una intencion de voto a VOX de minimo 5 millones.


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2018)

En este país ya no te sorprendas de nada y lo que nos quedará por ver aun.... ienso:


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Ene 2018)

En vuestras manos esta.

Yo solo con el imaginarme que se puede desmontar el estado de las mafias ylas taifas se me pone hasta el rabo duro..


----------



## pistacho2 (13 Ene 2018)

¿Te vas a meter en las listas de VOX, hamijo White?


----------



## jpjp (13 Ene 2018)

A ver si son capaces de sacar al menos 1 diputado en el congreso en las siguientes elecciones generales, sería fundamental.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Ene 2018)

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Es la ostia ver a los rojos con los cojones de corbata ante el surgimiento de un partido de derecha de verdad. 

Os habeis acostumbrado estos ultimos años a estar llamando "derecha" a un partido comunista como el PP, y ahora que viene la derecha de verdad os haceis caquita :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## kikepm (13 Ene 2018)

Mejor nos disolvemos, total para lo que hay que conservar, esta masa pútrida e infecta de corrupción y locura prosistema.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Ene 2018)

A mi me importan una mierda las taifas, VOX las quiere quitar. Y por eso los rojos estais con los cojones de corbata. Habeis muchos muchos ladrones hijos de puta viviendo como marajas gracias a las taifas. Por eso VOX os aterra.


----------



## SARC_borrado (13 Ene 2018)

Diez años no, pero en 25 sí, el hecho demográfico es inapelable, las españolas ya no valen ni para tener hijos y la moronegrada, gitanada y panchitada se reproducen como conejos.

En 25 años esto será como Sudáfrica, ataos los machos y no digáis que no os avisé.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Ene 2018)

La gente es subnormal, pero no TAN subnormal. 

Al igual que ya han caido del burro en centroeuropa y cada vez son mas los que se plantan ante el progretariado, aqui aunque lleguemos tarde, la derecha llegara. 

Los pobres cucos del mundo van a perder el rabo del que maman.


----------



## SARC_borrado (13 Ene 2018)

Ya me gustaría ser tan optimista como tú pero no lo soy. En las pasadas elecciones el PACMA sacó más votos que VOX. Semejante dato es ya una muestra del nivel de subnormalidad profunda de un país.


En fin, la gentuza recoge lo votado, lo estamos viendo todos los días, como en vascongadas, donde los separatas antiespañoles de toda la vida son aniquilados por esos a los que tanto quieren, miman y alimentan, el lumpen tercermundista.


Pues eso multiplicado por mil es lo que viene, a disfrutar de lo votado.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ene 2018)

Lo mejor va a ser el dia en el que los rojos os tengais que tragar vuestras risitas y vuestras gilipolleces, y VOX os quite el RABO del que llevais 40 años mamando..


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Ene 2018)

te parecerá poca derecha ppsoec´s...


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ene 2018)

Es un gustazo ver como los rojos cagais blando desde VOX sube como un tiro en las encuestas..


----------



## F.Alonso21 (14 Ene 2018)

Es la unica alternativa y ya veremos si no nos sale rana como Ciudadanos, yo sospecho que incluso los deben amenazar de muerte a los politicos para que cambien de discurso tan rapido a destruir Europa trayendo refugees y siguiendo el chiringuito de la deuda publica para los amigos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (14 Ene 2018)

cuco dijo:


> Lo mejor va a ser el día que los fanboys de Abascal aquí (tú, el paleto, Inone, etc) nos hagáis una _performance_ picantona. No hace falta que se la maméis a Inone, ni a Abascal, por Diox.
> 
> Vox, en tan solo un par de años, será un mal recuerdo para vosotros y algo gracioso que recordar para los demás.



Decías lo mismo de ciudadanos puto subnormal jojojojo

Enviado desde mi SM-A310F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBack (14 Ene 2018)

No queda otra:

Sólo puedes votar a VOX y lo sabes. ¡¡SANTIAGO Y CIERRA ESPAÑA!!


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Ene 2018)

Solo un mamarracho como Misternini puede simpatizar con lo más recalcitrante del neonacional catolicismo ultramontano de VOX de la mano de la mafia eclesiástica que da soporte a los pederastas de sotana que tienen en sus filas, en vez de apostar por un proyecto realmente europeísta como el que lidera C'S y Macron.


----------



## GreenBack (14 Ene 2018)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Solo un mamarracho como Misternini puede simpatizar con lo más recalcitrante del neonacional catolicismo ultramontano de VOX de la mano de la mafia eclesiástica que da soporte a los pederastas de sotana que tienen en sus filas, en vez de apostar por un proyecto realmente europeísta como el que lidera C'S y Macron.



El europeísmo es el que quiere imponer sanciones a Hungría y Polonia por negarse a ser invadidos.

LePen proponía dejar entrar a 11.000 extranjeros /año.

Macron a cuántos está dejando entrar?

Europeísmo=Invasión moronegra.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Ene 2018)

No, el europeismo no tiene nada que ver con la invasion moronegra. Eso es obra de MASONES, que es lo que son farlopito, o maricron.

Europeistas son los que quieren una europa para los europeos. 

En fin, que putas ganas tengo de que se vuelva a votar ya para poder a tener a VOX dando ostias en el congreso. Esto es el principio del cambio, a nivel continental, el socialismo y la escoria maricona como BUJARRA1979 estan en extincion.


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Ene 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> No, el europeismo no tiene nada que ver con la invasion moronegra. Eso es obra de MASONES, que es lo que son farlopito, o maricron.
> 
> Europeistas son los que quieren una europa para los europeos.
> 
> En fin, que putas ganas tengo de que se vuelva a votar ya para poder a tener a VOX dando ostias en el congreso. Esto es el principio del cambio, a nivel continental, el socialismo y la escoria maricona como BUJARRA1979 estan en extincion.



Del poso casposo neocatolicista que es por definición antieuropeo, de eso no dices nada, lacayo de poca monta. Sólo mereces que Riveroa obligue a tu amigo Rajoy a que nos pongan el horario de Londres para que madrugues más, cacho de nini, y así dejes de vivir tu ritmo de vida caribeño mientras trasnochas en el foro.

¡Tener gentuza como tú con tus horarios caribeños bananeros dando mal ejemplo a quienes te rodean debería estar penado, merluzo! ::

¡En la vida vamos a seguir el ejemplo de sociedades modélicas como las del Benelux o Dinamarca, piltrafilla!


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (15 Ene 2018)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Joder sera muy serio pero sus resultados son de risa, nomseria mejor que votases a Ciutdadans?



Ciudadanos promueve el aborto, a los gays, la inmigración, etc
No hay diferencia con PP-PSOE-Podemos en esos temas.

Lo único que hace diferente a Ciudadanos de Podemos es que los primeros están en contra de la independencia de Cataluña.

A Ciudadanos le importa tres cojones que nos invadan por millones desde África y Panchitolandia.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Ene 2018)

Maricon79 estas en el ignore, no se lo que dices ni me importa, solo espero que se la chupes pronto a abascal y tragues grumo.


----------



## Lecaprio Dinardo (15 Ene 2018)

cuco dijo:


> Lo mejor va a ser el día que los fanboys de Abascal aquí (tú, el paleto, Inone, etc) nos hagáis una _performance_ picantona. No hace falta que se la maméis a Inone, ni a Abascal, por Diox.
> 
> Vox, en tan solo un par de años, será un mal recuerdo para vosotros y algo gracioso que recordar para los demás.



No ves qué es una foto trucada subnormal


----------



## queestapasando (15 Ene 2018)

Si vas a hacer el mongol de votar, pues vota a Ciudadanos. Yo sólo he votado a Carmena para echar a la espe y lo consegui. No creo que vuelva a votar en mi puta vida.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Ene 2018)

queestapasando dijo:


> Si vas a hacer el mongol de votar, pues vota a Ciudadanos. Yo sólo he votado a Carmena para echar a la espe y lo consegui. *No creo que vuelva a votar en mi puta vida.*



Afortunadamente. Asi me gusta, no vuelvas a votar. 

Contra menos subnormales lo hagais, mejor. La gente decente votaremos a VOX.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Ene 2018)

Tengo en el ignore al rojo subnormal este, nose que esta diciendo, pero es la ostia verlo todos los dias poniendo mierda en este hilo. Señal de que caga blando ante la irrupcion de vox. El fin de tu mamandurria esta cerca.


----------



## perrosno (17 Ene 2018)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si analizaramos los partidos de los pueblos de España, nos llevaríamos las manos a la cabeza en el 90% de los casos, desde ultra izquierdistas que llevan a sus hijos colegios de curas hasta directores de empresas con buenos sueldos y varías viviendas siendo concejales de podemos.
> Estos vistos con mis ojos.



Así es, la política rural es de risa, si lo es la nacional, como para no serlo esa.


----------



## Simon_Bull (17 Ene 2018)

Menudo pedazo friky que está hecho el gay-jefe


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Feb 2018)

Refloto hilo. Cada vez queda menos para las elecciones de Bruselas. En esas hay circunscripcion unica, asi que no vale la excusa de "en mi provincia no van a salir y es tirar el voto". Aqui cada voto SI cuenta de verdad.


----------



## perrosno (12 Feb 2018)

A ver que pasa..... Pero pinta feo, cada vez la sociedad está más tarada y ciega.


----------



## dabuti (12 Feb 2018)

A pajearte con Fatxascal, maricón..............


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Feb 2018)

perrosno dijo:


> A ver que pasa..... Pero pinta feo, cada vez la sociedad está más tarada y ciega.



Pues yo veo lo contrario. Es cierto que nunca hemos tenido una sociedad mas subnormal que ahora. Pero tambien es cierto que por primera hay un sector de poblacion, aun pequeño pero lo hay, que ha abierto los ojos. 

Es ese tipo de gente que le importa una puta mierda el cuento del miedo de "que viene el koleta" y ni de puta coña van a volver a votar al comunista pepé.

La gente va espabilando y sabe que el camino es vox. Hace unos años tampoco existian AFD en alemania, SD en suecia, etc.


----------



## perrosno (13 Feb 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Pues yo veo lo contrario. Es cierto que nunca hemos tenido una sociedad mas subnormal que ahora. Pero tambien es cierto que por primera hay un sector de poblacion, aun pequeño pero lo hay, que ha abierto los ojos.
> 
> Es ese tipo de gente que le importa una puta mierda el cuento del miedo de "que viene el koleta" y ni de puta coña van a volver a votar al comunista pepé.
> 
> La gente va espabilando y sabe que el camino es vox. Hace unos años tampoco existian AFD en alemania, SD en suecia, etc.



Pues ojalá tengas razón, porqué con el panorama político actual, o VOX o cualquier otro partido minoritario. Pero desde luego no vuelvo a tirar mi voto de nuevo por miedo al PP y mucho menos a los que bailan a sol que mas calienta. Como hemos hecho muchos a estos últimos al menos en una ocasión.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Feb 2018)

Yo al PP solo lo vote enel 2004. Hay que ser necio para haber vuelto a votar a ese tio otra vez. 

La unica opcion es VOX. No es negociable.


----------



## Victor Chanov (14 Feb 2018)

Hay una cosa que me inspira confianza de VOX (hay pocas, la verdad): que no aparecen NADA DE NADA en televisión

A Pablo Iglesias se le podrá acusar de muchas cosas, pero no de tonto. Si Pablo Iglesias no estuviera al servicio del R78, y de verdad quisiera cargarse al PP, lo primero que haría sería alimentar y fomentar el voto a VOX, para dividir a la derecha

No lo hace, ergo queda claro que Podemos tiene un pacto subterráneo con Soraya y Rajoy, para que nadie se salga de la foto de lo que Ernesto Milá llama "la banda de los cuatro" (PP, PSOE y sus dos marcas blancas)

El día en que vea a Santiago Abascal en TVE o en Antena 3 o en La Sexta, seré el primero que diga: esta gente es "disidencia controlada"... Aunque mucho me temo que el día que eso pase, será una semana o dos antes de las elecciones, cuando le saquen un escándalo de corrupción a Abascal en Madrid, convenientemente bien publicitado en todos los medios afines a Soraya, para quitarle unos miles de votos, los suficientes para que no saquen ese diputado por la comunidad

Está todo más que pensado


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (14 Feb 2018)

La clave está en las Europeas.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Feb 2018)

El koleta no alimenta a VOX para cargarse al PP, porque VOX si es de verdad el azote de la escoria roja, y no como el pp que es su complemento.

Como van los koletarras a darle alas a un partido que tiene como primer objetivo eliminar el estado de las taifas?


----------



## qe12 (15 Feb 2018)

Que desaparezca España. 

El momento de Vox pasó hace 43 años.

Está *muerto* y *enterrado*.


----------



## Victor Chanov (26 Feb 2018)

Del toro al infinito: VOX DEFIENDE A ESPAÑA EN LA TV3 DE CATALUÑA / HISTÓRICA INTERVENCIÓN DE JAVIER ORTEGA


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Feb 2018)

Xardas dijo:


> Lo he visto. Y tengo que decir que Javier Ortega estuvo magistral, impresionante incluso ante la olla a presión que le montaron.
> 
> Pero también tengo que decir que todos esos que estaban allí en el estudio de TV3, junto con muchos otros que piensan como ellos, son irrecuperables. Es increíble como les corre el odio por las venas.



A mi me importa muy poco que sean irrecuperables. Lo que hay que hacer es cortarles el pienso. Fuera taifas, fuera TV de taifas, fuera carguitos de las taifas. 

Cuando no tengan de donde mamar veras que pronto se les quita la tonteria.


----------



## Victor Chanov (26 Feb 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> El tal Javier Ortega rezuma odio y da vergüenza ajena a partes iguales. Con intervenciones como esta VOX va camino de no devolver el pufo de Abascal en Madrid en lo que queda de siglo.



Atención a las órdenes que da Podemos a sus CMs y ciber-voluntarios, equipos de redes, etc

Les dicen que utilicen esta frase, con leves variantes: _"Devolver el pufo de Abascal en Madrid"_

JMDP textualmente, en diciembre de 2017, en el hilo "Santiago Abascal contesta a Albert Rivera: Queremos que Europa respete la soberanía de España", ya utilizó esta fórmula:

_"Estaría bien que entre todos los afiliados de VOX pagaseis a escote el pufo que Abascal dejo en Madrid"_

Espero que no cobren más de 20 céntimos, por 5 céntimos, puedes traerte a un venezolano chavista semi-analfabeto que va a ser mucho mejor que CM que Dabuti o JMDP


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Feb 2018)

Pufo el que se les va quedar a todos los putos rojos el dia que VOX les quite la mamandurria.


----------



## Victor Chanov (28 Feb 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> lo suyo es que vayáis apoquinando lo que nos debéis a los madrileños. Supongo que recuerdas que es a lo que se dedicaba Abascal entonces cuando Aguirre lo mantenía a nuestra costa



Siempre dices lo mismo: no sé qué sobre "el pufo de Abascal" y "lo que nos debe a los madrileños"

Eres muy mal CM de Podemos, por la mitad de tu sueldo yo me traía un venezolano chavista que seguro le echaba el doble de horas y de ganas que tu


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Feb 2018)

Los CMS de la mugre estan bastante desconcertados. 

Estan acostumbrados a tener delante a peperos, que son igual de rojos y de inutiles que ellos, y es facil ponerlos a parir.

Pero con VOX no solo no tienen argumentos, sino que no tienen ni huevos. Es una derecha de verdad, la que llevabamos 40 años esperando, y van muy en serio. Y claro, se sienten intimidados.


----------



## enladrillador (28 Feb 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> A mi me importa muy poco que sean irrecuperables. Lo que hay que hacer es cortarles el pienso. Fuera taifas, fuera TV de taifas, fuera carguitos de las taifas.
> 
> Cuando no tengan de donde mamar veras que pronto se les quita la tonteria.



Pero el chiringuito de Madrid y sus ministerios y RTVE y demas mierdas ni tocarlos eh?


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Mar 2018)

Que vas a cerrar el gobierno, puto subnormal? 

A veces me pregunto por que subnormales como tu tienen derecho a voto.


----------



## GreenBack (1 Mar 2018)

El principal problema de VOX es que la mayoría de la población no sabe ni que existe.


----------



## 917 (1 Mar 2018)

*Extrema derecha ultracatólica puta y dura*. No hay mas.

Pues nada, clarificando que es gerundio...

---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 09:51 ----------

Si Vox habla cual Falange, dividirá los votos de Falange y no se comerá un rosco.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 May 2018)

Refloto el hilo, ahora que se esta hablando de votar. 

Espero que se sea cuando sea el dia que se vote, sea este año, o sea en el 20, seais conscientes de en que situacion España. Estamos como en el 36. O votas a VOX, o votas al frente popular. En tus manos queda. Espero que seas inteligente y votes por España y no por la antiespaña.


----------



## giorgio hernani (25 May 2018)

si, teneis razon... Vox representa la esencia de la rancia españa, mononeuronal, testiculina, violenta e irracional. Todos los fachuzos debeis votar vox. vox,vox, vox, escribe fino, vox, vox, vox escribe normal...

ave abaskaluti!!


----------



## Lerhit (25 May 2018)

917 dijo:


> *Extrema derecha ultracatólica puta y dura*. No hay mas.
> 
> Pues nada, clarificando que es gerundio...
> 
> ...





¿Y qué más da? ¿pero no habiamos quedado en que el PP ya era extrema derecha y prácticamente como si gobernara Franco?

¿Vais a continuar con lo mismo ahora que viene la derecha de verdad?

Empieza a temblar rojo de mierda, la gente como yo ha tenido que aguantar muchos ataques, muchos insultos y mucha represión (a lo largo de mi vida no he podido decir como pienso en público gracias a la censura social que la gente como tú ha impuesto).

Lo dicho, me encanta ver como empiezas a ver las consecuencias de la mierda que has sembrado, ya te llegará la hora, a ti y a todos.

¿Tanto tiempo queriendo revivir la guerra civil y ahora nos cagamos?


----------



## Miwiz (25 May 2018)

Vox es la parte extrema del extremo PP, solo que con más charlatanería todavía, como los grandes fascistas o nazis de la historia. Y convencieron siempre a millones de personas... Cuanto cateto joder.


----------



## alejandrino (25 May 2018)

Ánimo al facherío cutre y casposo, ya solo os queda clonar a Franco, aunque supongo que antes habrá que sacarlo del Valle de los Caídos y coger su ADN cual peli de Parque Jurásico


----------



## Cruzado_ (25 May 2018)

Vox es un partido que se jacta de llamar racistas a los del PNV ( aquí el link: Twitter ), Un partido que llama a los demás racistas, fascistas o nazis como llama a los nacionalistas catalanes huele a sistema desde marte que echa para atrás.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 May 2018)

Cruzado_ dijo:


> Vox es un partido que se jacta de llamar racistas a los del PNV ( aquí el link: Twitter ), Un partido que llama a los demás racistas, fascistas o nazis como llama a los nacionalistas catalanes huele a sistema desde marte que echa para atrás.



Mira que he leido gilipolleces pero esta se lleva la palma.

Fecha de Ingreso: 25-mayo-2018
Mensajes: 1
Gracias: 0
0 Agradecimientos de 0 mensajes

Curioso.


----------



## Caladan (25 May 2018)

Con vox en cinco años


----------



## Lerhit (25 May 2018)

Me hace gracia que los rojos de mierda hablen de "facherío irracional" y tonterías así cuando ellos son los primeros que, en el mundo académico, identifican ser racional con ser fascista (porque la razón es dominadora y opresora blablabla).

No teneis ni puta idea de nada, en toda la historia la gente como vosotros no ha hecho nada, sois escoria, basura, la peor puta mierda de la raza humana, y cada vez hay más gente que está harta de vosotros. 

Seguid jugando.


----------



## giorgio hernani (25 May 2018)

Lerhit dijo:


> Me hace gracia que los rojos de mierda hablen de "facherío irracional" y tonterías así cuando ellos son los primeros que, en el mundo académico, identifican ser racional con ser fascista (porque la razón es dominadora y opresora blablabla).
> 
> No teneis ni puta idea de nada, en toda la historia la gente como vosotros no ha hecho nada, sois escoria, basura, la peor puta mierda de la raza humana, y cada vez hay más gente que está harta de vosotros.
> 
> Seguid jugando.




Hit *lerhit* ler ... Dijo en su bunker... un Puto despojo nazi que será un españolito medio moro... Lo de siempre


----------



## eL PERRO (25 May 2018)

Los etarras estan muy nerviosos con el ascenso de VOX. Son conscientes de que antes de 50 años se habran dinamitado las taifas, con la perdida de poder de las mafias paletas que ello supone.


----------



## Cruzado_ (25 May 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Mira que he leido gilipolleces pero esta se lleva la palma.
> 
> Fecha de Ingreso: 25-mayo-2018
> Mensajes: 1
> ...



Curioso es que me insultes gratuitamente sin dar ni un solo argumento, eso si es curioso, pero vamos tu acreditación como ser unineuronal rabioso ya la has dejado.


----------



## anomico (25 May 2018)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Joder sera muy serio pero sus resultados son de risa, nomseria mejor que votases a Ciutdadans?



C's se ha convertido en lo mismo que los otros. Solo ver a Rivera diciendo que él es el lider del feminismo transversal ya echa para atrás.


----------



## Cga (25 May 2018)

Cruzado_ dijo:


> Vox es un partido que se jacta de llamar racistas a los del PNV ( aquí el link: Twitter ), Un partido que llama a los demás racistas, fascistas o nazis como llama a los nacionalistas catalanes huele a sistema desde marte que echa para atrás.



Ey, un partido que llama racistas a los del pnv y nazis a los separatistas catalanes?. Me ha convencido. Les voto. Es usted un influencer, entra una sola vez en un foro y ya convence a gente.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 May 2018)

Cruzado_ dijo:


> Curioso es que me insultes gratuitamente sin dar ni un solo argumento, eso si es curioso, pero vamos tu acreditación como ser unineuronal rabioso ya la has dejado.



Para argumentos los tuyos.... Decir racista, es ser directamente del sistema... Más gilipollas y no naces. Otro multinick detected.


----------



## Victor Chanov (26 May 2018)

Ciudadanos, de la chaqueta multiusos al tanga naranja: ¿Pueden estos prendas regenerar la vida política en España?


----------



## eL PERRO (26 May 2018)

Decia que en 10 años desaparece España... pero me parece que como no coloquemos minimo 50 diputados de VOX en las proximas elecciones, España desaparecera en el 2020.

La masonada esta pisando el acelerador a fondo. Para que esperar si nos puede dinamitar ya?


----------



## planpatriota (26 May 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Decia que en 10 años desaparece España... pero me parece que como no coloquemos minimo 50 diputados de VOX en las proximas elecciones, España desaparecera en el 2020.
> 
> La masonada esta pisando el acelerador a fondo. Para que esperar si nos puede dinamitar ya?



10 años, han sido muy optimista. 

Quedan meses. O las elecciones en noviembre seguramente


----------



## Cruzado_ (26 May 2018)

Cga dijo:


> Ey, un partido que llama racistas a los del pnv y nazis a los separatistas catalanes?. Me ha convencido. Les voto. Es usted un influencer, entra una sola vez en un foro y ya convence a gente.



1-En el foro no es la primera vez que entro, otra cosa es que sea la primera vez que me hago una cuenta.

2-No quiero convencer a nadie, cada uno debe llegar a sus propias conclusiones, yo solo doy datos y un partido que llama a los izquierdistas fascistas, a los independentistas nazis o racistas primero esta desinformando, creo que es evidente que los independentistas no son nazis, la izquierda no es facista y el PNV capaz de dar en ayudas más de 2.000 a un inmigrante no es racista (ejemplo de lo que digo: https://casoaislado.com/dan-mas-2-400-euros-ayudas-inmigrante-marroqui-pais-vasco/ ), si VOX no señala ni identifica a los verdaderos culpables del independentismo, la inmigración masiva o del ascenso del marxismo cultural obviamente no los va a detener, creo que es evidente que en este país el problema no es el fascismo, ni los nazis y menos el racismo.

Para terminar si ellos consideran que PNV es racista como algo con connotaciones negativas ¿Qué son ellos? ¿Antirracistas como Mohamed Gerehou o Esteban Ibarra? Sobra decir que en sus filas con altos cargos tienen a un negro (Ignacio Garriga) y a un refugiado árabe (Raad Salam). Reflexiona ¿cómo va a salvar España un partido que no se opone al multiculturalismo sino que lo tiene incluso en sus filas? ¿Cómo va a salvar España un partido que persigue enemigos imaginarios? No será que es la derecha liberal sionista de siempre, como la de Aznar que lleno España de inmigrantes y de tratados globalistas, algo que por otro lado no es una opinión mía, VOX ellos mismos reconocen ser derecha liberal sionista y haber fundado el partido como una excisión del PP para recuperar las ideas y valores de la época de Aznar.

No tengo que convencer a nadie de lo evidente, es falsa disidencia, un corta fuegos creado por el sistema para neutralizar la verdadera disidencia ¿Qué mejor manera de acabar con la disidencia que dirigiendola el sistema?, Es demasiado evidente para no verlo vosotros mismos.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 May 2018)

Bueno, al margen del subnormal de arriba. 

La situacion empieza a ser muy preocupante. El pais esta en un absoluto vacio de poder, y los unicos que tienen la intencion de ostentar el poder de forma activa, son basura que lo que quiere es desmantelar el pais. Estamos muy jodidos.

Tenemos que movilizarnos con nuestros conocidos personales como sea, a saco. No sois conscientes del abismo en el que estamos. O metemos un minimo de 10 escaños de VOX o este pais corre un gravisimo riesgo de desintegrarse en la proxima legislatura.


----------



## Skara (27 May 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> La situacion empieza a ser muy preocupante. El pais esta en un absoluto vacio de poder, y los unicos que tienen la intencion de ostentar el poder de forma activa, son basura que lo que quiere es desmantelar el pais. Estamos muy jodidos.
> 
> Tenemos que movilizarnos con nuestros conocidos personales como sea, a saco. No sois conscientes del abismo en el que estamos. O metemos un minimo de 10 escaños de VOX o este pais corre un gravisimo riesgo de desintegrarse en la proxima legislatura.




*Bueno, bueno, pero aclárese primero: son necesarios mínimo 50 (ayer)o con los 10 de hoy ya no nos desintegramos.*


----------



## eL PERRO (27 May 2018)

Pues seria necesaria una mayoria absolutisima de 200 tios. Pero como en este pais solo hay escoria hija de puta como tu, con que hubieran 10 esta vez, ya me conformaria.


----------



## NCB (27 May 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Bueno, al margen del subnormal de arriba.
> 
> La situacion empieza a ser muy preocupante. El pais esta en un absoluto vacio de poder, y los unicos que tienen la intencion de ostentar el poder de forma activa, son basura que lo que quiere es desmantelar el pais. Estamos muy jodidos.
> 
> Tenemos que movilizarnos con nuestros conocidos personales como sea, a saco. No sois conscientes del abismo en el que estamos. O metemos un minimo de 10 escaños de VOX o este pais corre un gravisimo riesgo de desintegrarse en la proxima legislatura.



Siento decirte que ese entusiasmo me recuerda al entusiasmo que tenían algunos por Podemos cuando no habían asomado la patita comunista por debajo de la puerta.

VOX puede ser la opción menos mala, pero no seamos confiados, también forman parte del sistema.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 May 2018)

Jodemos fue siempre un engendro comunista, sin que llevara la palabra comunista en las siglas. Lo sabia todo el mundo. Si alguien no rojo y no subnormal voto esa mierda, es porque realmente si era subnormal.

Pero ea, si no quereis, no voteis a VOX. Disfrutemos en la proxima legislatura de la yugoslavizacion de España.


----------



## NCB (27 May 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Jodemos fue siempre un engendro comunista, sin que llevara la palabra comunista en las siglas. Lo sabia todo el mundo. Si alguien no rojo y no subnormal voto esa mierda, es porque realmente si era subnormal.
> 
> Pero ea, si no quereis, no voteis a VOX. Disfrutemos en la proxima legislatura de la yugoslavizacion de España.



Yo probablemente vote a VOX, pero desconfiando.

La verdad es que tampoco hay mucho más que podamos hacer.


----------



## black_mirror (27 May 2018)

VOX es como los demás: unos vividores a costa de los demás... Santiago Abascal ha vivido toda su puta vida a base de subvenciones, de Fundaciones, de Observatorios... Toda la vida, bajo la teta de la política, sin saber lo que es currar, luchar por tu puesto de trabajo... Vividor envuelto en la bandera de España, al igual que otros se envuelven en banderas autonómicas...

Y ahora, pues a seguir viviendo del cuento, de dietas, de jubilaciones jugosas, de complementos a la nómina... No, no y no. Es como los demás... igual.

No le veo capacitado para "salvar España", solo para salvar su bolsillo. Como toda la puta clase política de este país, por otro lado.

¿Mal menor? No en mi caso, algunas ideas me gustan (coto a la inmigración excesiva), pero otras son tan caducas, tan rancias, tan casposas...


----------



## Kokke (27 May 2018)

Cruzado_ dijo:


> 1-En el foro no es la primera vez que entro, otra cosa es que sea la primera vez que me hago una cuenta.
> 
> 2-No quiero convencer a nadie, cada uno debe llegar a sus propias conclusiones, yo solo doy datos y un partido que llama a los izquierdistas fascistas, a los independentistas nazis o racistas primero esta desinformando, creo que es evidente que los independentistas no son nazis, la izquierda no es facista y el PNV capaz de dar en ayudas más de 2.000 a un inmigrante no es racista (ejemplo de lo que digo: Dan más de 2.400 euros en ayudas un inmigrante marroquí en el País Vasco ), si VOX no señala ni identifica a los verdaderos culpables del independentismo, la inmigración masiva o del ascenso del marxismo cultural obviamente no los va a detener, creo que es evidente que en este país el problema no es el fascismo, ni los nazis y menos el racismo.
> 
> ...



Hola Cruzado, me acabo de desuscribir de tu canal de Youtube.

Una cosa es querer fronteras fuertes, los españoles primero y cuidar la etnia y cultura española, y otra cosa es meterse por ideas raciales con Raad Salam, un cristiano iraqui nacionalizado español en los años 90, cuando todavia no existia el fenomeno de la migracion masiva, perseguido en su pais por ser cristiano. O con Ignacio Garriga, un español de nacimiento de ascendencia portuguesa, como tantos otros compatriotas tuyos, por ejemplo los gallegos.

Por otra parte deberias diferenciar entre la ideologia fascista, el adjetivo fascista y el racismo.

Fascista (adjetivo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

Quim Torra, por ejemplo, es racista, como tu, ya que diferencia entre la raza española y la catalana. Hablar de ideas raciales en un pais mestizo como España es ridiculo. ¿Cual es la raza española?



https://es.************.name/2018/0...e-opone-al-separatismo-a-quien-votar-en-2019/



> Hay mucha gente desilusionada estos días con el panorama político español: la dictadura de género, la agenda sodomita, la distorsión de la historia a golpe de ley, la criminalización del nacionalismo español, la subvención del reemplazo étnico, la bajada de pantalones frente al separatismo, la corrupción generalizada, etc. El Partido Popular, la opción “conservadora” en España, ha traicionado los intereses nacionales en todos los campos imaginables.
> 
> Los votantes del PP han tomado nota, y han decidido huír en masa, como un rebaño de ovejas, a la alternativa más atractiva ofrecida por los grandes medios de comunicación: Ciudadanos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victor Chanov (28 May 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Bueno, al margen del subnormal de arriba.
> 
> La situacion empieza a ser muy preocupante. El pais esta en un absoluto vacio de poder, y los unicos que tienen la intencion de ostentar el poder de forma activa, son basura que lo que quiere es desmantelar el pais. Estamos muy jodidos.
> 
> Tenemos que movilizarnos con nuestros conocidos personales como sea, a saco. No sois conscientes del abismo en el que estamos. O metemos un minimo de 10 escaños de VOX o este pais corre un gravisimo riesgo de desintegrarse en la proxima legislatura.



Hay que votar a VOX, hasta que los de HSM se organicen como partido político


----------



## eL PERRO (28 May 2018)

Ya sabemos que a ti lo que te va son los ultrasur, los porros, las komunas y la farlopacia. 

A mi no. Yo quiero un partido serio, como el SD o el AFD.


----------



## Victor Chanov (29 May 2018)

Holocausto español en AQUÍ LA VOZ DE EUROPA en mp3(22/05 a las 19:17:27) 02:01:55 26115493 - iVoox


----------



## perrosno (29 May 2018)

Aunque VOX no me agrada al 100%, pero está muy claro que hay que dar un voto de castigo a toda esta escoria.
Mi voto ya lo tienen y el de alguno más de mi entorno casi seguro, la gente está muy hasta los cojones y eso se ha de notar en la urna, en este teatrito llamado democracia.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 May 2018)

De voto de castigo nada. Tu eres un subnormal (no hay mas que ver tu nombre) que estas diciendo que vas a votar a otro (te da igual quien), como penalizacion, y que estas deseando de volver a votar al pepesoe como buen basura.

A VOX hay que votarlo en masa por su programa, por lo que son, porque en 40 años nadie ha defendido a los españoles y ellos si.


----------



## TheDeadSurgeon (29 May 2018)

917 dijo:


> *Extrema derecha ultracatólica puta y dura*. No hay mas.
> 
> Pues nada, clarificando que es gerundio...
> 
> ...



Coño si tú eres de ForoCoches


----------



## Mineroblanco (29 May 2018)

VOX si saca uno o dos diputados los usará para apoyar al PP.


----------



## Kokke (29 May 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> VOX si saca uno o dos diputados los usará para apoyar al PP.



¿Para apoyar al PP o para *condicionar* al PP? VOX es un partido que nace de ex-militantes del PP desencantados. En el PP habia mucha gente decente que Rajoy y Maroto han ignorado y marginado. Hasta ahora ha habido silencio por los resultados electorales. Pero el PP caera, no va a gobernar para siempre, y a Rajoy le va a explotar todo en la cara.


----------



## alejandrino (29 May 2018)

Aún m acuerdo cuando el cabeza de lista de Vox le ofrecía el partido a José María Aznar, el presidente d los 12 ministros imputados.

A ver cuándo la gente se entera de que Vox es una marca blanca del PP para restar votos a terceros partidos q rivalicen con el ppsoe.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 May 2018)

alejandrino dijo:


> Ánimo al facherío cutre y casposo, ya solo os queda clonar a Franco, aunque supongo que antes habrá que sacarlo del Valle de los Caídos y coger su ADN cual peli de Parque Jurásico



No caerá esa breva, tus amados liéndreres se han instalado para vivir cerca del Valle de los Caídos a la diestra del Caudillo , a quien buen árbol se arrima buena sombra le cobija 

---------- Post added 29-may-2018 at 18:15 ----------

Hay que votar a VOX para que obtenga grupo parlamentario, va a ser difícil ese escenario porque la ley electoral con los mismos votos a los enemigos de España les da 5 y 6 escaños, pero al menos que Santiago Abascal pueda dar caña a la mugre en el hemiciclo, sueño con ver ese día, salivo y precumeo por las noches de pensarlo....


----------



## sopadeajo (29 May 2018)

Me creía que los fascistas éramos pocos, pero claro como ahora resulta que el PP es fascista, el gobierno de EE.UU. es fascista, el estado español es fascista y todo el mundo es fascista. Pues me quedo más tranquilo. Pero eso sí, no les preguntes que es el fascismo y su origen.


----------



## Kokke (29 May 2018)

alejandrino dijo:


> Aún m acuerdo cuando el cabeza de lista de Vox le ofrecía el partido a José María Aznar, el presidente d los 12 ministros imputados.
> 
> A ver cuándo la gente se entera de que Vox es una marca blanca del PP para restar votos a terceros partidos q rivalicen con el ppsoe.



Valiente ignorancia. ¿Cual es la mayor pesadilla del psoe? ¿El pp o podemos?

Lo peor que le puede pasar al mandril de Rajoy es que vox le compita los escaños.


----------



## pepetemete (29 May 2018)

parece que VOX va a sacar más representación de la esperada, o al menos es lo que nos indica el CAGÓMETRO de los foros y digitales.

 Ojalá Abascal obtenga los suficientes votos como para sacarse la polla y restregársela por la cara a los 4 hijos de puta felones que nos gobiernan.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 May 2018)

Con boicot total, publicidad cero, sin que se los nombre absolutamente en ninguna parte, ya tienen el 2% de los votos. Y aun asi seran mas, pues si a la gente en su dia ya mentia a la hora de votar al PP, seguro que aun hay muchos mas que van a votar a VOX y no lo dicen.


----------



## Victor Chanov (29 May 2018)

Iván Espinosa de los Monteros, el hijo del jefazo del Alto Comisionado del Gobierno para la "Marca España", y marido de Rocío Monasterio... se está luciendo en twitter en los últimos días

Defendiendo la casa real, la subida salarial a policías y guardia civil... si VOX quiere controlar el gasto público, esas medidas NO tienen ningún sentido


----------



## perrosno (29 May 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> De voto de castigo nada. Tu eres un subnormal (no hay mas que ver tu nombre) que estas diciendo que vas a votar a otro (te da igual quien), como penalizacion, y que estas deseando de volver a votar al pepesoe como buen basura.
> 
> A VOX hay que votarlo en masa por su programa, por lo que son, porque en 40 años nadie ha defendido a los españoles y ellos si.



Yo votaré a quien me de la gana y por los motivos que me salga de los cojones.
No ves que digo que hay que votar a votar a VOX? Tontolapolla.
Encima de insultar sin motivo, eres ignorante y pueblerino.

Y sí PERROSNO, si te gusta bien y si no te jodes, votes a VOX o a quien te salga de los webos.

Me parece que te voy a meter al cubo de la basura, por gilipollas. :XX:


----------



## eL PERRO (29 May 2018)

Eres escoria.

---------- Post added 29-may-2018 at 22:21 ----------




Victor Chanov dijo:


> Defendiendo la casa real



Encima de que eres paleto y farlopacio, republicano. Lo tienes todo.


----------



## Lennon_reloaded (29 May 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Este puto pais vive una ola de degeneracion y subnormalizacion sin precedentes. Ni siquiera en el 36. Pues aunque en aquel momento las fechorias de los rojos fueran mucho mas graves que las de ahora, se podia contar con que habia otra media España de bien, de gente con honradez, honor y 2 cojones, para plantarle cara a los energumenos que estaban destrozando el pais.
> 
> Hoy sin embargo, no tenemos a nada. No tenemos a nadie. Estamos solos. El 100% del arco parlamentario esta compuesto por basura roja, masona y antiespañola.
> 
> ...



VOX nos kome los kojones , kriatura. Los va a votar JInda, Cagarrico los Santos y Jose Maria Heznar.
Vete a soltar el discurso a Hogar Fecal Madrid, digo... hogar social madrid
Pringao


----------



## eL PERRO (29 May 2018)

La purria roja analfabeta anda muy nerviosa. Ven llegar el cambio de ciclo y el cambio de tendencia. Europa entera se esta haciendo de derecha. Pero de derecha de verdad, no de escoria masona. Se os acaba el chollo.


----------



## Victor Chanov (30 May 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Eres escoria.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2018 at 22:21 ----------
> 
> ...



García Margallo (PP) :


----------



## perrosno (30 May 2018)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque Jaisenberg está en tu lista de ignorados.

Vete a tocar los huevos a otro hilo tontolapolla, que aquí ya eres persona non grata, troll de los cojones.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 May 2018)

El hilo es mio, vete tu, saco de mierda, y tu lamehuevos de farlopacia llevatelo detras.


----------



## Victor Chanov (30 May 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> El hilo es mio, vete tu, saco de mierda, y tu lamehuevos de farlopacia llevatelo detras.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 May 2018)

Es el momento, hay que votar masivamente a VOX, o España desaparece antes del 2020.


----------



## Victor Chanov (31 May 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Es el momento, hay que votar masivamente a VOX, o España desaparece antes del 2020.



Me has hecho bajar del carro de VOX, aquí abajo hablo de ti

https:///www.burbuja.info/inmobilia...37934-me-del-carro-de-vox-2.html#post22047502


----------



## parserito (31 May 2018)

Juas, comedoritos hablando de que volvemos al 36.

Ver para creer.


----------



## kerevienteya (31 May 2018)

Yo solo he votado hasta ahora a escaños en blanco.

*Pero votaré a Vox.*
*Votar a títeres del sistema como PP, PSOE, PODEMOS, CIUDADANOS, PNV, IU, ER, ETC. es aceptar el GLOBALISMO.

ES votar para que sigan gobernando los lobbies usanos ( cámara de comercio USA) y grandes fortunas globalistas, INMIGRACIÓN MASIVA, CRIMINALIZACIÓN POR SER VARÓN Y/O BLANCO Y/O HETERO, Sustitución étnica, feminazismo, separatismo, mas impuestos para los de siempre, precariedad laboral, mas delincuencia y que los medios traten de culparnos a los nativos, adoctrinamiento en los colegios y massmierdas en white guilt, male bashing y apología islámica...*


Quizá no valga para nada, pero al menos podré decir que yo si intenté apoyar una opción que VERDADERAMENTE SE OPONE AL ESTABLISHMENT y podría cambiar las cosas.


----------



## Victor Chanov (1 Jun 2018)




----------



## GreenBack (1 Jun 2018)

Píldoras Anti-Masonería: VOTO a VOX para bipartidismo con C´s que sustituya al putrefacto duopolio PSOE-PP








*Contrasten la promoción mediática de Podemos por el PP con el bloqueo informativo al que ha sometido a VOX durante años. Creo que esto debiera ilustrar hasta al más obtuso.
*ZP dejó un país en grave riesgo de disgregación y con una democracia por los suelos. Rajoy no corrigió aquella deriva, sino que siguió a ZP y la empeoró. Hoy España está ante una crisis que recuerda la del Frente Popular.

C´s es un fraude, pero no puede ser peor que PP y PSOE, y si acaba con ese corrupto duopolio oligárquico habrá hecho un servicio al país. Hay que apoyar a VOX, para llegar a un bipartidismo C´s-VOX que sustituya al putrefacto duopolio oligárquico PSOE-PP.
*El problema político con Cataluña, del que habla el macarra Sánchez, es muy simple: consiste en el apoyo y financiación de los separatismos por los gobiernos de PP y de PSOE desde hace décadas.
*El voto más útil es a VOX, luego a Ciudadanos o UPyD. Los demás son también útiles… para llevar al país al abismo.


----------



## LOCA DELIROIDE (1 Jun 2018)

fachis, habéis llorado mucho? o la bilis os deja secos?


----------



## perrosno (1 Jun 2018)

Seca estarás tú cuando te pudras en el infierno.......


----------



## jpjp (1 Jun 2018)

Lo de hoy es lo mejor que le podría pasar a vox y la derecha de toda la vida asi que de llorar poco, yo estoy muy contento que ese partido socialdemocrata del pp por fin haya sido echado del gobierno.


----------



## CUATERBAC (2 Jun 2018)




----------



## eL PERRO (3 Jul 2018)

Parece ser que desde que se esta desmembrando el PP, con la copia de Farlopito y las 2 novias de chuky, las afiliaciones a VOX se estan disparando.


----------



## Vermiculus (3 Jul 2018)

Aún no os queda claro la manera que tiene este régimen infecto de proceder.

La disidencia está controlada absolutamente tanto por la derecha como por la izquierda. En el momento en el que un partido que no pertenece al régimen coge fuerza, es absorbido por el Consenso R78 y pasa a ser un partido cortafuegos.

Ha pasado con Podemos por la izquierda y pasará con VOX. El único valor que tiene VOX es ser un aglutinador de disidencia por la derecha. Cuanto más famoso sea, menos antisistema será. 

¿Por qué? Pues porque para entrar al sistema debes pasar por sus filtros y por sus condicionantes. Sus mass-media y su falta de representación efectiva y ausencia de separación de poderes.

No entendéis que la auténtica disidencia debe ser desde FUERA del sistema.


----------



## rush81 (3 Jul 2018)

España durará lo que aguante el Preparado.
Desde luego la niña no va a heredar


----------



## CUATERBAC (27 Oct 2018)

Ya os lo dije el año pasado por estas fechas y ya veis en que situacion estamos.

Los guarros golpistas se han hecho con el poder. PP-CS son el duo sacapuntas de los progres. La moronegrada nos esta invadiendo de la forma mas salvaje, en lo que llevamos de año se nos han colado mas que en los 5 años anteriores. Atacan violentamente a nuestros policias y no les dejan hacer nada. 

Los koletas se han hecho con el poder de todo, estan habiendo purgas masivas en todas partes. Van contra Franco, quieren derribar la cruz, quieren prohibirnos hablar de la historia de españa, el ministerio de la verdad, quieren cambiar la constitucion para dinamitar el pais en mil pedazos, y jenaro joder, JENARO, a saco con el puto jenaro en todas partes. 

Y venga impuestos. Crujiendo y reventando a los autonomos por todas partes, hundiendonos en la mierda, castigandonos por crear negocios. 

Todo, todo, TODO, esta pensado por la masonada para arruinar, ahorcar y dinamitar este pais, tal cual ocurrio con Yugoslavia. 

*De verdad no os estais dando cuenta? O hacemos una campaña masiva para meter a VOX con 100 escaños en el congreso para el año que viene, o España habra llegado a su fin. Espero que abrais bien los ojos, antes de que acabeis derramando lagrimas.*


----------



## CUATERBAC (25 Nov 2018)

Menos mal que los españoles estan captando la GRAVEDAD en la que se encuentra el pais.

Teneis que acudir el dia 2 a las urnas de FORMA MASIVA, y darle a VOX mas de un 15% de los votos. Esta vez la reconquista empezara desde el sur.


----------



## optimistic1985 (25 Nov 2018)

Me ha sorprendido una tia mia hoy, que su hija (mi prima) ha dicho que no sabia a quien votar cuando fueran elecciones y ha dicho mi tia... "Yo a VOX"... y eso que no es que le interese mucho la política...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Nov 2018)

Con un 8% VOX coge todos los últimos restos que siempre coge el PSOE !

PSOE pasaría de 42/45 a 37/38

VOX de 3/4 a 8 !

La suma PP Ciudadanos y VOX es posible

VOX optimiza el voto


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Nov 2018)

No se, pero yo espero que saquen uno fijo por cada provincia, y si puede ser, por sevilla y malaga, 2.


----------



## naipe opaco marfil (29 Nov 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> No se, pero yo espero que saquen uno fijo por cada provincia, y si puede ser, por sevilla y malaga, 2.





Deja de thankearte tus propios mensajes, subnormal.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Nov 2018)

A los 2 ultimos os tengo en el ignore, no se que decis, ni me importa. Pero compraros hemoal para el domingo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2018)

Masivamente y con cojones


----------



## Stormtrooper (29 Nov 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Este puto pais vive una ola de degeneracion y subnormalizacion sin precedentes. Ni siquiera en el 36. Pues aunque en aquel momento las fechorias de los rojos fueran mucho mas graves que las de ahora, se podia contar con que habia otra media España de bien, de gente con honradez, honor y 2 cojones, para plantarle cara a los energumenos que estaban destrozando el pais.
> 
> Hoy sin embargo, no tenemos a nada. No tenemos a nadie. Estamos solos. El 100% del arco parlamentario esta compuesto por basura roja, masona y antiespañola.
> 
> ...



España puede desaparecer en menos, Pedro, los golpistas y los filoetarras van a toda máquina.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Nov 2018)

a.o.m. dijo:


> España puede desaparecer en menos, Pedro, los golpistas y los filoetarras van a toda máquina.



Ahora no tienen una mayoria suficiente, pueden llorar lo que quieran que no se pueden cargar el pais asi. 

Pero en una futura legislatura con un gobierno ken-farlopito, que nos venderan en la telediarrea como el exito total del R78 y la memocracia (pq nos diran que farlopito es de derecha y que han hecho un gran sacrificio por entenderse en pro del pais) y quien de verdad mandara es el koleta desde la sombra.

Se aprobara cambiar la constitucion para montar el estado confederal, con la abstencion de Castrado. Y ahi sera el fin. Automaticamente despues vendra otra legislatura, en la que sera legal la indapandansia, y tendremos una division a la yugoslava. Es decir, independizandose hasta la puta rioja como estado independiente, en mil pedazos. Pero aqui sin que nadie encima pegue un tiro para impedirlo.

La hoja de ruta esta muy bien trazada, y solo VOX lo puede impedir.

Bueno, no VOX, sino nosotros, dandoles un *APOYO MASIVO,* y azuzandoles para que no se arruguen y lo den todo por defender a España.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Nov 2018)

Con VOX comienza la Reconquista...

Y la Salvación de España

De sus enemigos


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (8 Abr 2019)

Así que de aquí viene el MASIVAMENTE. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Abr 2019)

masivamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Abr 2019)

Cada reflote de este hilo es una patada en la barriga del nini.


----------



## poultry (8 Abr 2019)

Tranquilo, mi querido Jaisenberg, te haremos caso.


----------



## Teknos (9 Abr 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Este puto pais vive una ola de degeneracion y subnormalizacion sin precedentes. Ni siquiera en el 36. Pues aunque en aquel momento las fechorias de los rojos fueran mucho mas graves que las de ahora, se podia contar con que habia otra media España de bien, de gente con honradez, honor y 2 cojones, para plantarle cara a los energumenos que estaban destrozando el pais.
> 
> Hoy sin embargo, no tenemos a nada. No tenemos a nadie. Estamos solos. El 100% del arco parlamentario esta compuesto por basura roja, masona y antiespañola.
> 
> ...



Tus deseos son órdenes.


----------



## Lucifer Rising (9 Abr 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Refloto el hilo, ahora que se esta hablando de votar.
> 
> Espero que se sea cuando sea el dia que se vote, sea este año, o sea en el 20, seais conscientes de en que situacion España. Estamos como en el 36. O votas a VOX, o votas al frente popular. En tus manos queda. Espero que seas inteligente y votes por España y no por la antiespaña.





Jaisenberg dijo:


> Bueno, al margen del subnormal de arriba.
> 
> La situacion empieza a ser muy preocupante. El pais esta en un absoluto vacio de poder, y los unicos que tienen la intencion de ostentar el poder de forma activa, son basura que lo que quiere es desmantelar el pais. Estamos muy jodidos.
> 
> Tenemos que movilizarnos con nuestros conocidos personales como sea, a saco. No sois conscientes del abismo en el que estamos. O metemos un minimo de 10 escaños de VOX o este pais corre un gravisimo riesgo de desintegrarse en la proxima legislatura.





Jaisenberg dijo:


> De voto de castigo nada. Tu eres un subnormal (no hay mas que ver tu nombre) que estas diciendo que vas a votar a otro (te da igual quien), como penalizacion, y que estas deseando de volver a votar al pepesoe como buen basura.
> 
> A VOX hay que votarlo en masa por su programa, por lo que son, porque en 40 años nadie ha defendido a los españoles y ellos si.





Jaisenberg dijo:


> Es el momento, hay que votar masivamente a VOX, o España desaparece antes del 2020.





Campidoctor dijo:


> Menos mal que los españoles estan captando la GRAVEDAD en la que se encuentra el pais.
> 
> Teneis que acudir el dia 2 a las urnas de FORMA MASIVA, y darle a VOX mas de un 15% de los votos. Esta vez la reconquista empezara desde el sur.



PACMA no aprueba este reflote


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Oct 2019)

poultry dijo:


> Tranquilo, mi querido Jaisenberg, te haremos caso.



Ellos son los que me estan haciendo caso a mi, afortunadamente.

Ahora en los mitines ya no hablan de gitanos ni de blindar el toro de la vega. Ahora hablan de patriotismo, de bajar impuestos, de eliminar las taifas, de expulsar a los invasores, de eliminar el jenaro y de RESTREGARLE A LA PESOE POR LA PUTA CARA SU HISTORIA CRIMINAL POR LA QUE JAMAS HA PAGADO

Asi si se merecen mi voto. 

RAMBO TIENE QUE ACABAR CON LA PESOE. España esta en una encrucijada y hay que MACHACAR A LOS ROJOS. Luego ya ajustare cuentas con estos y sus paletadas. Pero ahora mismo estamos en estado de EMERGENCIA NACIONAL

*ESTE NOVIEMBRE HAY QUE ECHAR A LA PESOE CRIMINAL A LA PUTA CALLE
ESTE NOVIEMBRE HAY QUE ECHAR A LA PESOE CRIMINAL A LA PUTA CALLE
ESTE NOVIEMBRE HAY QUE ECHAR A LA PESOE CRIMINAL A LA PUTA CALLE
ESTE NOVIEMBRE HAY QUE ECHAR A LA PESOE CRIMINAL A LA PUTA CALLE
ESTE NOVIEMBRE HAY QUE ECHAR A LA PESOE CRIMINAL A LA PUTA CALLE
ESTE NOVIEMBRE HAY QUE ECHAR A LA PESOE CRIMINAL A LA PUTA CALLE*


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

*España no es objeto de referéndum para decidir a favor de trocearla (todos los partidos desde separatistas hasta el PP) o no (VOX).*

*España NO SE VOTA.

EL 10-N ABSTENCIÓN CONTRA TODOS ESTOS TRAIDORES.*


----------



## Tae-suk (10 Oct 2019)

La abstención beneficia al que gana. Jode al resto, pero al que gana, le beneficia.


*VOX. MASIVAMENTE.*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Oct 2019)

VOX o muerte total.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Oct 2019)

*Espero que todos los exvotantes de la pepé y de farlopito entreis en razon y caigais en la cuenta de que hay que darle mayoria absoluta a RAMBO

¿Entendeis o no entendeis que España va a desaparecer antes de 10 años si no erradicamos ya el estado de las putas taifas? *


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Oct 2019)

Arriba


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Oct 2019)

No os queda claro aun?


----------



## Amapizpis (14 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Este puto pais vive una ola de degeneracion y subnormalizacion sin precedentes. Ni siquiera en el 36. Pues aunque en aquel momento las fechorias de los rojos fueran mucho mas graves que las de ahora, se podia contar con que habia otra media España de bien, de gente con honradez, honor y 2 cojones, para plantarle cara a los energumenos que estaban destrozando el pais.
> 
> Hoy sin embargo, no tenemos a nada. No tenemos a nadie. Estamos solos. El 100% del arco parlamentario esta compuesto por basura roja, masona y antiespañola.
> 
> ...



Ok


----------



## Thundercat (14 Nov 2021)

Yo no voto. En un país que no hay listas abiertas y los diputados sirven pa calentar sillones y votar lo que dice el partido no tiene sentido votar.
Se lo reparten todo, si VOX se queja es porque no le dan su parte.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Nov 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Ok



Mejor comprad DOGELON hijosdeputaa


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Si te importa algo tu pais y que la sociedad occidental no desaparezca, tienes que votar a VOX*.



Pararemos a los Svcialistos corruptvs y a los Podeguarros comunistoides, *No Pasaran !!!.









*


----------



## birdland (14 Nov 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Vox es disidencia controlada ,partido prosionista , dales poder y la traición estará servida .Hay que votar a la falange en masa para al menos equilibrar las fuerzas ya que hay demasiada rata comunista ,liberal y masonica pisando moqueta ,todo lo demás es una perdida de tiempo



A falange nunca se les votará en masa , imposible , lo más cerca que podemos estar de sacar al pppsoe es vox , y de momento tienen un discurso claro e igual en todo el país . Te gustará más o menos la totalidad de sus propuestas …. Pero es el único que nos aleja del globalismo nwo 

solo queda vox


----------



## Linsecte2000 (14 Nov 2021)

4 años después... 

@eL PERRO


----------



## curvilineo (14 Nov 2021)

Los veo incluso más podridos, vagos y relamidos que resto de sus competidores.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Nov 2021)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> 4 años después...
> 
> @eL PERRO



¿Tu te crees que yo me escondo de lo que digo? Yo siempre digo lo que digo convencido de que es la verdad. Este hilo es del 2017, cuando ibas a los mitines de rambo y decia a grito pelao que habia que expulsar a los invasores en caliente en templado y en frio

Hoy, ese mismo partido es el que te pone a los invasores de diputados. Y el partido que lleva varios años haciendo todo lo contrario de lo que una vez prometio

Yo puedo cometer un error, y dejarme engañar por unos trileros fariseos hijos de la gran puta una vez, por haber sido ingenuo y no saber ver lo que son. Pero en cuanto se me cagan en la boca y estoy notando el pestilente, putrido y humeante truño en mi lengua, se acabo, para siempre. Mientras tanto la niñorratada y los subnormales de nacimiento, ahi seguis, tragando truño tras truño tras truño, porque vuesto amo os dice que es praline


----------



## Linsecte2000 (14 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Tu te crees que yo me escondo de lo que digo? Yo siempre digo lo que digo convencido de que es la verdad. Este hilo es del 2017, cuando ibas a los mitines de rambo y decia a grito pelao que habia que expulsar a los invasores en caliente en templado y en frio
> 
> Hoy, ese mismo partido es el que te pone a los invasores de diputados. Y el partido que lleva varios años haciendo todo lo contrario de lo que una vez prometio
> 
> Yo puedo cometer un error, y dejarme engañar por unos trileros fariseos hijos de la gran puta una vez, por haber sido ingenuo y no saber ver lo que son. Pero en cuanto se me cagan en la boca y estoy notando el pestilente, putrido y humeante truño en mi lengua, se acabo, para siempre. Mientras tanto la niñorratada y los subnormales de nacimiento, ahi seguis, tragando truño tras truño tras truño, porque vuesto amo os dice que es praline



Eh, que no soy de Bocz y nunca he votado a Bocz. Pero es lo *menos* malo que tenemos.


----------



## elbaranda (14 Nov 2021)

Grande el Perro que junto a Victor Chanov y Bilbainadas pusieron a Vox en parlamento andaluz


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Nov 2021)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Eh, que no soy de Bocz y nunca he votado a Bocz. Pero es lo *menos* malo que tenemos.



Deberias, no tienes que comulgar con todo el programa electoral de VoX, al comunismo con tu abstencion, *le haces cosquillas !!!.









*


----------



## Віктор Чанов (5 Mar 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Grande el Perro que junto a Victor Chanov y Bilbainadas pusieron a Vox en parlamento andaluz



No creas que a veces no me arrepiento, lo único que me gusta de VOX es Buxadé


----------



## adal86 (5 Mar 2022)

Que cada uno se salve como pueda. No quedará de otra. Ganen dinero para poder salir de aquí cuando la cosa ya sea insostenible, para lo cual, por cierto, no queda mucho.


----------

